# Taches grises sur écran d'iMacs... Mobilisons-nous!



## Bubblefreddo (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Concernant ce GROS problème d'écran sur iMac, il semblerait que les gens commencent à se mobiliser dans le monde.
J'ai moi aussi ce problème de taches grises, que l'assistance d'Apple en France, ne veut pas reconnaitre...
Venez vous inscrire sur le site que je viens de créer: http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz . 
Et montrons à Apple que leurs appareils ont un vice de fabrication.

Nhésitez pas à me laisser vos remarques sur le site.

Fred

PS: http://www.change.org/petitions/custome ... 09-to-2011 est une pétition lancée au Canada par Luca Candela, pour les même raison.


PS aux modérateurs: est-ce possible de mettre ce post en sujet important pour facilité l'accès au site? et éventuellement de diffuser l'info dans l'actu MAC? ( ce n'est pas qu'un désir personnel, mais les mécontents sont tellement nombreux...)
merci


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Décembre 2011)

Maj: après moins de 24h de mise en service, nous sommes déjà 5 inscrits. C'est plutôt bien! Au vu des nombreux mécontents qui ont fait des posts sur les forums, on en attend plein d'autres!!!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Décembre 2011)

*Après 2,5 jours, nous sommes 10 inscrits...c'est pas mal !
Un peu de soutien serait la bien venue...

Au vu des si nombreux posts qu'il y a, concernant ce problème, on devrait être bien plus nombreux....
A moins que tout ceux qui ont eu de pb aient revendu leur iMac????
Soyons solidaire .... c'est par principe....*


----------



## Infirdetoul (3 Décembre 2011)

Up pour cette initiative. Le nombre de Mac users impactés augmente de manière rapide.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (3 Décembre 2011)

je ne suis pas un indigné, mais je suis de tout coeur avec vous car moi j'ai un 27" 3.4GHZ fin 2011 et je ne souhaite pas que ce problème reste dans l'oubli

si il se présente sur mon imac, je m'inscris de suite


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Décembre 2011)

Après 3,5 jours... Les indignés d'Apple se mobilisent....
Plus de 1200 connexions, 130 inscrits: en si peu de temps autant de monde qui revendique, ne doit laisser personne sans réaction... 

Oui, il y a un VRAI problème avec ces écran d'iMacs....
J'ai même eu des messages de personnes m'indiquant qu'ils avaient le même souci avec les *écrans display d'Apple*

Continuons de nous mobiliser pour qu'enfin, Apple nous fasse rêver avec ses produits....


----------



## malambertrie (4 Décembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,
inscription faite.
J'ai bien de la poussière qui couvre tout le quart gauche de mon écran. Ce défaut est arrivé avant la fin de la garantie légale d'un an. La réglementation en France permet une année supplémentaire de garantie pour tous vices et défauts cachés. C'est la loi, faisons la respecter.
nouveau membre des indignés d'Apple.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Décembre 2011)

Merci Malambertrie.

Concernant la loi que je ne connaissais pas, je pense qu'il faut avant tout qu'Apple reconnaisse le vice caché... ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (7 Décembre 2011)

Même si certains d'entre vous pensent que j'en fais trop... ce n'est pas grave, j'assume!
En attendant, déjà 300 inscrits sur http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz ... ce n'est pas négligeable

Donc si vous vous sentez concerné par le problème, venez vous inscrire...
Sinon vous pouvez ne pas tenir compte de ce message...

Bonne journée à tous

PS: Nouvelle page d'accueil sur le site... histoire de voir ...
PS2: le terme "d'indignés", même s'il veut bien dire ce que nous ressentons, ne devrait plus être utilisé d'ici quelques jours ou semaines.... le but n'étant pas de créer une polémique mais bien de mettre en avant un pb récurrent!


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2011)

malambertrie a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> inscription faite.
> J'ai bien de la poussière qui couvre tout le quart gauche de mon écran. Ce défaut est arrivé avant la fin de la garantie légale d'un an. La réglementation en France permet une année supplémentaire de garantie pour tous vices et défauts cachés. C'est la loi, faisons la respecter.
> nouveau membre des indignés d'Apple.



Bonjour, 
Il ne faudrait pas confondre toutes les garanties, et faire un joyeux amalgame entre la _garantie légale Européenne de conformité_ et _La garantie légale pour les vices cachés_.


----------



## malambertrie (9 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il ne faudrait pas confondre toutes les garanties, et faire un joyeux amalgame entre la _garantie légale Européenne de conformité_ et _La garantie légale pour les vices cachés_.


Je parle ici de " La garantie légale contre les vices cachés" : articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil. J'ai fait appliquer cette garantie et l'ensemble des réparations ont été prises en charge par Apple. Simple, pratique et efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il ne faudrait pas confondre toutes les garanties, et faire un joyeux amalgame entre la _garantie légale Européenne de conformité_ et _La garantie légale pour les vices cachés_.



Subsole, tu veux nous faire un exposé sur le code civil et l'élargir à l'Europe ? Des centaines d'utilisateurs seraient intéressés ! GO


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2011)

malambertrie a dit:


> Je parle ici de " La garantie légale contre les vices cachés" : articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil. J'ai fait appliquer cette garantie et l'ensemble des réparations ont été prises en charge par Apple. Simple, pratique et efficace.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------
> 
> ...


Bon, ok. 
Mais, à la louche sinon, c'est indigeste.


malambertrie a dit:


> Ce défaut est arrivé avant la fin de la garantie légale d'un an.
> La réglementation en France permet une année supplémentaire de garantie pour tous vices et défauts cachés. C'est la loi, faisons la respecter.


- Ton problème est arrivé avant la fin de l'année suivant l'achat du Mac, donc ton Mac était encore  couvert par la garantie limitée constructeur (1an.)

*- La garantie légale des vices cachés, ce n'est pas une année supplémentaire.
Tu fais un amalgame entre :*
la garantie légale , c. à d. la non-conformité du produit. durée 2ans à partir de la vente du produit(Art. L. 211-4) 
et 
La garantie légale pour vices cachés (Art. 1641.) qui est imprescriptible, mais l'action en garantie pour vices cachés doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum 2 ans, à compter de leurs découverte.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Décembre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Même si certains d'entre vous pensent que j'en fais trop... ce n'est pas grave, j'assume!




et hop, n'assume plus 

Ladresse de ce site a probablement été mal choisie et nous présentons toutes nos excuses aux personnes qui auraient pu être heurtées.

En cas de problèmes avec lécran dun iMac acheté il y a moins de 2 ans, contactez un AppleStore ( et uniquement un AppleStore) et faites valoir la garantie légale contre les vices cachés (articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil).


----------



## subsole (10 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> En cas de problèmes avec l&#8217;écran d&#8217;un iMac acheté il y a moins de 2 ans, contactez un AppleStore ( et uniquement un AppleStore) et faites valoir la garantie légale contre les vices cachés (articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil).
> 
> [/URL]



Je sais plus comment le dire, la garantie légale pour vices cachés (Art. 1641.) *est imprescriptible*.
Donc, que l'iMac est plus, ou moins deux ans, ce n'est pas le critère à retenir.


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> contactez un AppleStore ( et uniquement un AppleStore)



Et pourquoi un AppleStore ?  Les centres agréés peuvent très bien traiter un cas comme cela aussi .


----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Et pourquoi un AppleStore ?  Les centres agréés peuvent très bien traiter un cas comme cela aussi .



euh.... c'est une citation et un lien cliquable   ce n'est pas de moi


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh.... c'est une citation et un lien cliquable   ce n'est pas de moi



bah  c 'est naze !    un centre agréé peut le faire ( je dis pas ça pour toi donc    )


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et hop, n'assume plus
> 
> Ladresse de ce site a probablement été mal choisie et nous présentons toutes nos excuses aux personnes qui auraient pu être heurtées.
> 
> En cas de problèmes avec lécran dun iMac acheté il y a moins de 2 ans, contactez un AppleStore ( et uniquement un AppleStore) et faites valoir la garantie légale contre les vices cachés (articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil).


J'assume pleinement et je suis fier de ce que j'ai fait ! ( on est quelques uns à avoir eu gain de cause... c'est à dire remplacement de la dalle hors garantie)
Parcontre, je ne vais pas me griller non plus... n'y connaissant pas grand chose en droit, j'ai fait une ou 2 maladresses, notamment le nom du site, et je préfère ne pas avoir à faire aux avocats d'Apple.
De la où tu es, je te trouve très petit de réagir comme tu le fais, sans rien savoir de ce qui a été entrepris. 
Je ne t'en veux pas, et tu n'es pas obligé de me répondre....

PS: Merci à Christophe de la rédac de Macgé... qui je pense à compris ma démarche


----------



## oliv290880 (16 Décembre 2011)

malambertrie a dit:


> Je parle ici de " La garantie légale contre les vices cachés" : articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil. J'ai fait appliquer cette garantie et l'ensemble des réparations ont été prises en charge par Apple. Simple, pratique et efficace.
> 
> 
> malambertrie, pouvez vous me dire comment avez vous fait valoir vos droits concernant cette garantie contre les vices cachés ? Quelle a été votre démarche ??
> ...


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2011)

@ oliv290880

Bonjour,
Le problème de malambertrie est arrivé avant la fin de l'année suivant l'achat du Mac, donc encore couvert par la garantie limitée constructeur (1an.) comme déjà explique post#12.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Décembre 2011)

Manifestement Apple n'est pas au clair...
Nous sommes une dizaine déjà à avoir eu gain de cause ( changement de dalle hors garantie) ...
La démarche:
1) prendre rdv via express Lane ( http://www.apple.com/fr/support/contact/ )
2) parler des " indignes d'Apple" dont certains ont eu gain de cause...
3) demander gentillement une prise ne charge exceptionnelle...

Si ca ne marche pas, reproduire la démarche autant de fois que nécessaire ( 3x + le site des indignés d'apple en ce qui me concerne)

PS: Nous tenir au courant via ce post ....


----------



## mr.bimbom (19 Décembre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Mobilisons-nous contre les taches grises des écrans des iMacs ...
> Inscrivez-vous sur http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz



Pourquoi continuer à signer avec ce message alors que tu as jeté l'éponge après avoir bravement relevé le drapeau des "indignés Apple".

Merci pour les conseils sur la démarche mais ça peut quand même laisser à penser que tu attendais surtout d'avoir gain de cause personnellement.

Ça serait sympa de faire relais si tu as des infos d'initiatives similaires, vu que ça a du générer pas mal des contacts.

Merci de ton initiative, même écourtée.


----------



## bannani (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également participé à cette action de groupe concernant ce vice caché sur les dalles LCD d imac, le mien de fin 2007 a été entâché de ce mal au bout de 10 mois, j'ai laissé les 12 mois passé comme un nigôt, puis lorsque les symptomes se sont aggravés j'avais appellé apple mais rien...quelques temps je découvres que je ne suis pas le seul et que tout seul dans son coin , peu de chances d'aboutir ce st pour ces raisons que je remercie l'auteur de ce site les indignés d'apple, je ne trouve pas ce mot trop fort ou mal à propos considérant que beaucoup se saigne financièrement pendant des mois pour s'offrir un imac. Je regrette que l auteur se soit laissé intimider par apple, s'il a une assistance juridique il devrait faire appel à eux afin qu'ils puissent l 'épauler, Apple a tout intérêt à étouffer cette affaire de vice cachés, j'ai pour ma part ouvert un dossier à l express lane sans aboutir pour cette fois et laisser également un mail sur applefeedback, je n'ai rien à perdre et j'irais jusqu'au bout... de la démarche.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Décembre 2011)

@mr.bimbom... voilà ma signature est changée
Sinon, concernant ton soupçon de "démarche personnelle", sache que dès le départ (car vers le 30/11) Apple m'a proposé un changement de dalle ... j'ai bel et bien voulu continuer l'action, mais les avocats d'Apple sont beaucoup trop forts pour que je m'y risque... ( le site était stocké chez moi...ils avaient donc mon ip et tout ce qui va avec...)
Je me suis donc battu pendant presque 2 semaines pour essayer de faire bouger les choses pour les autres !

@bannani, un courriel a été envoyée à un service juridique qui a mis 1 semaine pour y répondre. Ce service juridique a refusé de nous soutenir.... la raison invoquée est la suivante: "en cas de diffamation, il existe une présomption d'intention de nuire par l'auteur de la diffamation qu'il faudra prouver en apportant la preuve de sa "bonne foi" ... et cette preuve de bonne foi est parfois difficile à démontrer"
bien évidemment qu'Apple a tout intérêt à étouffer cette affaire, et moi je ne peux pas faire courir un si gros risque à ma famille...
(Le souci avec ton iMac c'est qu'il a plus de 2 ans...)


En tout cas, j'ai peut être fait la preuve en qq jours, qu'il y avait un réel problème... si parmi les 300 inscrits, certains se sentent capable d'affronter Apple, je les suis bien évidemment....

il faudrait quand même resté mobiliser... comment? si vous avez des bonnes idées...


----------



## macka (29 Décembre 2011)

c'était une bonne démarche , comment nous mobiliser pour faire réagir apple ?
voilà 2ans que je trimbale ce probleme et que je perd mon temps....
je travaille aujourd'hui sur un écran taché  ! pour près de 2000 !
merci apple


----------



## ced28230 (29 Décembre 2011)

macka tu as fais combien d'echange avec apple pour ton imac ?


----------



## Pépinot76 (30 Décembre 2011)

Personnellement ce soucis d'écran me fait hésiter à acheter l' Imac


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Décembre 2011)

Restez vigilants.... Les indignés d'Apple vont revenir ....


----------



## ced28230 (31 Décembre 2011)

Pareil que toi pepinot...


----------



## Khronegon (31 Décembre 2011)

Perso, suite à un autre post du même genre "indignés", j'ai regardé l'écran de mon imac 2007 à la loupe pour m&#8217;apercevoir que sous un certain angle, avec une certaine luminosité, il y a avait un petite tache grise bien visible en haut de l'écran...

J'ai enlevé la vitre de l'écran (j'imaginais pas que c'était si simple), j'ai nettoyé la face interne de la vitre (la vitre hein, pas la dalle derrière, ca j'y touche pas) où se trouvait ladite tache grise, et je l'ai remise... 

Ça m'a pris moins de temps que de taper ce message. C'est nickel maintenant...

Faut juste faire attention à pas laisser de poussière, fibre ou poils sur la face interne, sinon, ben faut recommencer (merci à mon chat et ses poils)...

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un a résoudre son problème simplement....


----------



## denis51 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Et voilà je suis également touché par l'épidemie de tache sur mon imac 27" de fin 2009
ça fait comme une sorte de coulure qui s'estompe quand l'écran est chaud
heureusement j'ai l'Applecare.


----------



## peg (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Bonne et heureuse année.

J'ai hésité avant d'écrire ce post, mais finalement toute expérience est bonne à partager...Je suis comme beaucoup, Imac 27 pouces fin 2009. Applecare pris en avril 2010 lors de l'achat de l'Imac. 4 dalles changées depuis, et nouvelles taches sur la dernière. J'ai appelé l'Applecare qui refuse de prendre en charge (problème de pollution,avez vous un ventilateur ???,) se cachant derrière des explications incroyables....L'un des responsables (niveau dit "supérieur") se montrant par ailleurs assez agressif dans ses propos.

De fait, avec mes modestes moyens, je vais adresser une mise en demeure à Apple pour non respect de ses obligations contractuelles, je vais essayer de faire valoir mes droits.

J'étais un passionné de  la marque mais c'est terminé, je trouve l'attitude d'Apple incroyable et leur service Applecare absolument pas à la hauteur...Mais ce n'est qu'un avis

Je tenais par ailleurs à remercier Macgénération qui nous a permis d'ouvrir cette discussion sur un sujet pas forcément simple à évoquer pour eux...Bravo Macg !!

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## C@cTuS (8 Janvier 2012)

Y ' a un moment ou au bout de la 5eme dalle il faut tout de meme remettre en question l environnement ..


----------



## macka (9 Janvier 2012)

ils ont changer la dalle une fois puis mon demandé de prendre l'applecare pour la deuxieme fois...
et maintenant ? refus de faire quoi que ce soit... n'achetez pas imac tant que le probleme n'est pas resolu .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Y ' a un moment ou au bout de la 5eme dalle il faut tout de meme remettre en question l environnement ..



Je ne pense pas que Peg vive dans une porcherie, ni même dans un endroit suffisamment poussiéreux pour subir ce genre de problème!
SI les iMacs sont sensibles à certains environnements,  c'est à Apple de le préciser...

Moi je pense, qu'au bout de 5 dalles pour peg et après des km de posts concernant ce problème, c'est à Apple de reconnaitre que leurs iMacs ont un réel problème !!!

@cactus: Sérieusement, je t'invite chez moi, et tu me diras ce que tu peux reprocher à mon environnement....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------




macka a dit:


> ils ont changer la dalle une fois puis mon demandé de prendre l'applecare pour la deuxieme fois...
> et maintenant ? refus de faire quoi que ce soit... n'achetez pas imac tant que le probleme n'est pas resolu .



Ils sont vraiment gonflés !


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Janvier 2012)

Je veux bien savoir, c est propre aussi chez moi et je n' ai eu ce souci qu une fois . Comme je le dis plus haut dans le fil, ce souci de taches n' a rien a voir avec la poussière. C est un problème de condensation Chaleur interne iMac / Temperature extérieure plus froide ( une fenêtre ouverte à repetition par exemple ) . Je serais bien curieux de voir combien de personnes ont eu 5 fois le problème de suite ... surtout à un intervalle proche ; donc dans ce cas je réitère, il faut prendre en compte son environnement .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> il faut prendre en compte son environnement .



L'environnement y est pour quelquechose, c'est sur... mais le problème ne vient pas de l'environnement, mais bien d'une sensibilité anormale de l'écran à l'environnement....
Je ne peux pas encore tout dire, mais je viens d'apprendre quelquechose de surprenant aujourd'hui...je vous tiendrai au courant biensur

En tout cas, un nouveau site ( type les indignés d'Apple) où l'on pourra s'inscrire pour dénombrer le pb,  arrive très bientôt (fin de la semaine j'espère)

Alors à bientôt


----------



## David95fr (13 Janvier 2012)

Même soucis iMac année 2009
Merde un appareil qui te coûte la peau du zob qui devient pourri au bout de même pas 2 ans y'a de quoi être hors de soi ! 
Je compte monter au créneau, contacter une UFC afin de faire valoir mes droits et vous c'est votre devoir de me suivre 
Merde vous n'allez pas rester comme des moutons à vous faire baiser comme ça !? Si ?
Moi aussi j'ai une famille mais merde nous sommes des consommateurs dupés. J'ajouterai même que mon iPhone 4 vieu de 18 mois ne fonctionne plus normal ? Pas de chutes pas d'eau bref ! 
Prennes vous en main on monte une action et voilà !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Janvier 2012)

Salut David95fr,
Je comprends ta colère, j'ai eu la même début décembre... j'ai donc monté un site nommé "les indignes d'apple"... 300 signatures en 1 semaine mais j'ai eu des menaces pour atteinte à l'image de la société Apple...je l'ai donc fermé

Bref, 1 mois après, le nouveau site ( qui n'est plus "diffamment") que nous avons fait avec d'autres indignés est entrain de voir le jour... il devrait ouvrir ce week end... on attend les derniers accords de la CNIL...
Ne t'inquiète pas, nous sommes motivés pour faire valoir nos droits.
Ne fait rien d'ici ce week end ( si ce n'est suivre les nouvelles de ce forum et autres)
Si tu veux plus d'infos, tu peux me joindre par MP... je surveille tout ca de près!

A très bientôt donc !


----------



## hardmaverick12r (13 Janvier 2012)

Et franchement si vous avez des infos des liens ou des retours d expérience, je suis preneur parce que c 'est clair que c 'est abusé! 
Ma garantie est expirée depuis 2 mois et je pète un cable la!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

et votre site je lhéberge chez moi si vous voulez! c'est pas un avocat d'apple qui va mempêcher d'exprimer ma colère contre son matériel défectueux!
C'est mon premier mac (27" de novembre 2010), et je n'ai jamais eus de toute ma vie un problème d'écran comme celui ci.

Un écran ca NE DOIT PAS TOMBER EN PANNE! sous aucun pretexte!

Moi j'ai rendez vous à l'apple store jeudi pour une ré-installation d'OS, et ils vont m'entendre si ils refusent de changer ma dalle!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Janvier 2012)

@hardmacerick12r
Ils vont te changer ta dalle si tu insistes un peu. Tu parles de l'article 1601 sur les vices cachés. Tu es catégorique avec eux! tu dis que tu connais tes droits et qu'ils ont plutôt intérêt d'aller dans ton sens...
Le problème est que ces taches devraient revenir...(au vu des nombreuses personnes qui l'ont changé plusieurs fois...) et alors cette loi ne s'appliquera plus puisque les 2 ans après l'achat seront passés !!!

reste connecté sur MacGé.... il va y avoir du neuf !


----------



## hardmaverick12r (14 Janvier 2012)

mais je ne comprends pas, ya un mec a qui on a changé la dalle 5 fois, et un autre qui disait que la garantie contre les vices cachés n'avait en principe aucune limite dans le temps... qu'en est il a ton avis?


----------



## momo90 (14 Janvier 2012)

Même problème que nombre d'entre vous pour mon Imac 27 acheté en juillet 2011... La dalle a déjà été changée (via l'Applecare) mais le problème est réapparu au bout de quelques temps.

Je vais recontacté Apple, mais ça commence à bien faire sur une machine à 3000 euros.

C'est une honte, perso, c'est mon premier Mac et certainement le dernier.

On m'avait conseillé les produits Apple pour leur qualité, eh bien, c'est faux et je regrette amèrement mon choix.

Je suis écuré...

Le problème de fond ne sera pas résolu tant qu'Apple ne reconnaitra pas qu'il s'agit d'un problème de conception.

Pour les anglophones, voici le thread qui parle du problème sur le forum de discussion Apple (je ne sais pas si il a déjà été cité plus haut dans la discussion)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2300580?start=0&tstart=0

Bon courage à tous


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> mais je ne comprends pas, ya un mec a qui on a changé la dalle 5 fois, et un autre qui disait que la garantie contre les vices cachés n'avait en principe aucune limite dans le temps... qu'en est il a ton avis?



Bonjour,
Oui, c'est exacte.
Bubblefreddo, fait une petit mélange entre deux garanties, la 1641 est imprescriptible, contrairement la 211.

- La 1641, est la garantie légale pour vices cachés qui est imprescriptible, mais l'action en garantie pour vices cachés doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum 2 ans, à compter de leurs découverte.
- 2 ans ( à partir de la date d'achat) c'est pour la garantie de non-conformité du produit (.Art. L. 211-x)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Janvier 2012)

Autant pour moi !
En tout cas avant les 2 ans, il faut insister auprès d'apple pour se faire changer la dalle...( ce n'est pas normal, mais ça marche)
Après les 2 ans, il faut intenter une action contre apple....
Notre site est bientôt près... patience....


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Autant pour moi !
> En tout cas avant les 2 ans, il faut insister auprès d'apple pour se faire changer la dalle...( ce n'est pas normal, mais ça marche)
> Après les 2 ans, il faut intenter une action contre apple....
> Notre site est bientôt près... patience....



Bon, ton histoire n'est pas claire , quel article faut il brandir sous le nez d'Apple, le 1641 ou 211 ? :hein:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Janvier 2012)

je ne suis pas  un expert en droit malheureusement... mais voilà le texte officiel:

Article L.211 et suiv. du Code Civil (garantie légale de conformité) :
« Le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance. »

Article 1641 du Code Civil (vice-caché) :
« Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l&#8217;usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage que l&#8217;acheteur ne l&#8217;aurait pas acquise ou n&#8217;en aurait donné qu&#8217;un moindre prix s&#8217;il les avait connus. »

Brandis celui qui te semble le mieux correspondre au problème !


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> je ne suis pas  un expert en droit malheureusement... mais voilà le texte officiel:
> 
> Article L.211 et suiv. du Code Civil (garantie légale de conformité) :
> « Le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance. »
> ...


Ça je sais, je t'ai même expliqué que tu faisais un amalgame entre les deux, je connais la différence entre les deux. 


Par contre tu affirmes cela*, tu sembles savoir catégoriquement ce qui fonctionne avec Apple.


Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @hardmacerick12r
> **Ils vont te changer ta dalle si tu insistes un peu. Tu parles de l'article 1601 sur les vices cachés. Tu es catégorique avec eux! *tu dis que tu connais tes droits et qu'ils ont plutôt intérêt d'aller dans ton sens...




Mais, avec ce genre de réponse*, je me pose la question:  c'est du vécu, du mytho, ou au hasard ? ? ?


Bubblefreddo a dit:


> *Brandis celui qui te semble le mieux correspondre au problème !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Janvier 2012)

Subsole... ça fait un mois que je suis cette affaire de près... on vient de me changer la dalle alors que j'étais hors garantie ( la nouvelle a d'ailleur la barre grise en bas de l'écran...)... près de 300 personnes se sont inscrites sur le site des indignés d'Apple... j'en ai eu qqu'uns par mail... certains plus au fait de la loi, m'ont parler de ces textes de loi! (cf Malenbertie sur MacGé... contacte là, et elle te dira laquelle de ces lois, elle a brandi a l'apple store Opéra...) Son imac hors garantie a été pris en charge entièrement par Apple !

En tout cas je suis heureux de proposer ce lien à tous les utilisateurs d'imacs qui ont des soucis avec leur écran:

*http://www.dirty-screen.com*

Ce site a pour but de regrouper tous ceux qui ont des problèmes d'écran (iMac, Apple display) et qui veulent faire respecter la loi...`
Ce site parle de:
- syndromes de lignes verticales
- taches grise,
- jaunisse...

Inscrivez-vous et laissez vos commentaires !

En espérant faire avancer les choses !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai le même problème avec un iMac 24", mais j'en assume pleinement la responsabilité ... en effet, je fume devant mon écran et je ne suis pas parano concernant la poussière...:rateau:
Tous les 6 mois environ, j'enlève la vitre et je procède au nettoyage de l'écran et de la vitre avec un chiffon doux et du "produit pour lunettes" ... à chaque fois, il ressort de l'opération propre comme un sou neuf...
J'ajoute qu'il faut éviter de trop se prendre la tête ... les trainées grisâtres ne se voient que lorsque l'iMac est éteint ... lorsqu'il fonctionne on ne voit absolument rien !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Janvier 2012)

non ce n'est pas le meme problème dont on parle... chez nous, c'est la dalle lcd  qui grisonne... impossible de nettoyer! pour avoir un écran clean, il faut changer la dalle.. entre 500 et 600 &#8364;...  
et dans notre cas, les taches ne se voient que lorsque l'écran est allumé et principalement lorsque le fond est clair !!


----------



## C@cTuS (14 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ajoute qu'il faut éviter de trop se prendre la tête ... les trainées grisâtres ne se voient que lorsque l'iMac est éteint ... lorsqu'il fonctionne on ne voit absolument rien !



Si tu veux enlever ces trainées grisâtres qui sont donc sur la vitre , utilise du produit vitre maison  ça part tout de suite  ; etonnament ça part pas avec du produit de nettoyage écran


----------



## hardmaverick12r (17 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai le même problème avec un iMac 24", mais j'en assume pleinement la responsabilité ... en effet, je fume devant mon écran et je ne suis pas parano concernant la poussière...:rateau:
> Tous les 6 mois environ, j'enlève la vitre et je procède au nettoyage de l'écran et de la vitre avec un chiffon doux et du "produit pour lunettes" ... à chaque fois, il ressort de l'opération propre comme un sou neuf...
> J'ajoute qu'il faut éviter de trop se prendre la tête ... les trainées grisâtres ne se voient que lorsque l'iMac est éteint ... lorsqu'il fonctionne on ne voit absolument rien !




Nous n'avons pas le meme probleme, nous parlons de taches grises, SUR LA DALLE, j'ai effectué ce nettoyage, ca enleve les taches grises que l'on voit écran éteint mais les taches de la dalle restent. 
C'est très gênant!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




hardmaverick12r a dit:


> Nous n'avons pas le meme probleme, nous parlons de taches grises, SUR LA DALLE, j'ai effectué ce nettoyage, ca enleve les taches grises que l'on voit écran éteint mais les taches de la dalle restent.
> C'est très gênant!



Elles sont très gênantes en retouche photo surtout, on ne voit qu'elles dès que les couleurs sont claires... ca devient compliqué de bosser avec ca... pfff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

AGITEZ vous, n'ayez pas peur d'Apple, vous avez le droit de donner votre avis, c'est la liberté d'expression, principe inaliénable en france. 

Pour ma part, je mets le bordel sur facebook, pour informer mes amis que le Mac n'est pas toujours le bel appareil de qualité qu'on espère.

Il faut que vos mauvaises expériences servent à vos proches, cela forcera Apple à créer de meilleures machines, alors que sinon ils continueront à vendre de la merde ;(


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> AGITEZ vous, n'ayez pas peur d'Apple, vous avez le droit de donner votre avis, c'est la liberté d'expression, principe inaliénable en france.
> 
> Pour ma part, je mets le bordel sur facebook, pour informer mes amis que le Mac n'est pas toujours le bel appareil de qualité qu'on espère.
> 
> Il faut que vos mauvaises expériences servent à vos proches, cela forcera Apple à créer de meilleures machines, alors que sinon ils continueront à vendre de la merde ;(


 :sleep:
Vas prendre une douche (froide).


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> :sleep:
> Vas prendre une douche (froide).



Subsole, je ne te comprends pas ...

Tu viens sans cesse faire l'avocat du diable pour un problème qui manifestement n'arrive pas à 2 ou 3 personnes seulement...

J'ai économisé un paquet de mois pour m'offrir cet iMac...alors ce ne me fait plus trop rire...
Si toi tu acceptais de te faire enfler ainsi par Apple, ce serait  ton droit....

En attendant, donne-nous le droit de nous mobiliser pour qqchose qui nous tient à coeur...

Merci pour ta compréhension!


----------



## subsole (18 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Subsole, je ne te comprends pas ...


C'est le drame de ma vie ............. 




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Tu viens sans cesse faire l'avocat du diable pour un problème qui manifestement n'arrive pas à 2 ou 3 personnes seulement...


Absolument pas, complètement faux, je ne suis pas l'avocat du diable.
Je pense qu'Apple devrait prendre en SAV ces cas sans discuter, mais des gesticulations et exagérations de gamin prépubère et boutonneux à la hardmaverick12r, n'apportent RIEN, bien au contraire.
C'est assez clair comme ça ?
Je veux seulement du concret et du sûr, pas de l'approximatif.
Face à Apple qui est rompu à ce genre de choses, l'approximatif ne pèse pas lourd.
L'approximatif entretient la confusion auprès des utilisateurs , et facilite le comportement  "border ligne" d'Apple, c. à d. que selon comment on présente le "cas", le SAV prend ou non en charge la machine, Apple joue sur notre non-compréhension ou mauvaise interprétation des lois.
Pour les utilisateurs touchés par ces problèmes, ça ressemble à une loterie, ils sont dans brouillard, ce qui permet à Apple de jouer et de gagner puisque visiblement toutes les machines de sont pas prises en SAV.

Il faut sortir du flou, CONNAITRE PRECISEMENT la/les démarches (articles de loi employés, etc.) qui ont été suivies par les utilisateurs ayant eu _gain de cause_ et DANS QUELS CAS PRECIS.



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ...alors ce ne me fait plus trop rire...
> Si toi tu acceptais de te faire enfler ainsi par Apple, ce serait  ton droit....


:mouais: Je dois mettre ça sur le compte de l'incompréhension. ? 



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> En attendant, donne-nous le droit de nous mobiliser pour qqchose qui nous tient à coeur...
> Merci pour ta compréhension!


Je suis tout à fait de cet avis, mais il faut avoir une vision claire de choses, et essayer de garder la tête froide, ce qui éviterait à Apple de vous balader trop facilement,  merci de pour ta compréhension!


----------



## hardmaverick12r (18 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> des gesticulations et exagérations de gamin prépubère et boutonneux à la hardmaverick12r, n'apportent RIEN, bien au contraire.



Alors moi et mes gesticulations de gamin prépubère nous te disons bien des choses, mais restons correct sur ce forum, ça non plus ne fera pas avancer les choses.

Je ne sais même pas pourquoi tu consacres ton temps à répondre ici vu que tu n'es pas concerné.
Nous sommes ravis de constater ta solidarité envers ceux qui se trouvent floués par Apple, mais ce qui me fait doucement rire, c'est je suis persuadé que tu serais le premier à en faire autant si tu étais du coté des victimes...
Bref, merci de m'avoir insulté, je pense que TOI tu as uvré pour que les choses avances, on te remercie.
Ne te sens pas dans l'obligation de me répondre, je ne te lirais pas.


Pour les autres, demain j'ai rendez vous chez Apple, et dans le cadre de ma démarche, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir informé de leur réponse.
Je ne lâcherais pas le morceau, c'est un "combat" légitime.

Mon Imac, c'est 3200euros, une broutille pour certains, pour moi un investissement pro, et je compte sur Apple pour assurer ma satisfaction. Sinon, ça doit se savoir!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Après 3,5 jours... *Les indignés d'Apple* se mobilisent....


Mais bon dieu, arrêtez d'utiliser l'expression "*Les indignés* d'Apple" ... votre "combat" n'a rien à voir avec ceux qui se battent pour vivre ou survivre dignement !
Autant vos revendications sont légitimes vis-à-vis d'Apple, autant l'utilisation de cette expression dessert votre initiative....


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Certes le mot à été mal choisi, et je le regrette car ( ça a été mal pris par certains) et car c'est à cause de ça que j'ai du arrêté le site ...
Maintenant, "indigné" reste dans son sens premier, un terme exact. J'aurais pu choisir "les méprisés d'Apple" et je n'aurais choqué personnes...
Je me permets de vous copier/coller un commentaire déposé sur dirty-screen.com:

"
Carte graphique  et graveur changés.
Dalle changé 4 fois avec applecare.
Apple refuse de changer malgré applecare toujours en vigueur, iMac moins de 2 ans
"

On ne passe pas notre temps à poster des messages pour se faire connaitre, juste pour le plaisir... mais ce genre de commentaire devrait faire réfléchir quand même un peu sur Apple, non?


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages de ce fil et peut être que ce que je vais dire a déjà été évoqué:
Y a t il eu une "class-action" aux états unis sur ce problème ?
Car, vous le savez bien, là bas ils ne badinent pas avec les malfaçons "récurrentes" et donc si le problème est (semble) conséquent il devrait être exacerbé dans ce pays non ?
Quelqu'un a une réponse ou une info ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Janvier 2012)

Y'a un canadien qui a lancé une pétition...( Lucas ... Je n'ai plus son nom en tête)
Sinon ta question me semble très pertinente et je n'ai pas la réponse....
Mais les posts à ce sujet dans les différents forums sont très nombreux... Même sur le support technique Apple ( 38 pages sans compter tous les posts qui ont été supprimés... Hier par exemple, ils en ont supprimé une petite dizaine... Allez voir, y'a un gars qui relève cala et qui dit :

RDJ2011
Re: Greyish Smudge marks behind the glass screen.
17 janv. 2012 14:58 (in response to swapnonil)
Seems they are deleting stuff left right and centre.
*
SHOCKING - APPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF THEMSELVES.
Like (0)

Je crois qu'attaquer Apple aux eu, c'est de l'inconscience....


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> Nous sommes ravis de constater ta solidarité envers ceux qui se trouvent floués par Apple, mais ce qui me fait doucement rire, c'est je suis persuadé que tu serais le premier à en faire autant si tu étais du coté des victimes...


Je réponds parce que je me sens concerné, je trouve qu'Apple devrait prendre en SAV ces dalles sans discuter,
 (relis mon précédent post, je ne vais pas faire une redite) d'autre part, j'aurais peut-être un jour le problème de taches grises.
J'ai eu "à faire" avec le SAV d'Apple pour du hors garantie, et je peux te confirmer que les gesticulations ne sont d'aucuns secours.
Apple m'a remplacé hors garantie un des fameux MacPro bipro watercoolé, qui avait des problèmes fuites (Coolant leaks).
J'ai également  réussir à me faire échangé hors garantie la dalle sur un iMac (lignes verticales),  dalle changée deux fois de suite.

Mais, à part la satisfaction, d'avoir été entendu par Apple, je suis resté sur ma faim.
Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi j'ai eu satisfaction.
Apple s'en est tiré me donnant à chaque fois des numéros d'exceptions, histoire de ne pas créer une brèche dans sa cuirasse.

Donc, pour les utilisateurs c'est la loterie, certains ont gain de cause, d'autres non.

Nous en sommes toujours au même point, les prises en charge du SAV sont toujours au coup par coup, une histoire de marchandage de "tchatche", jamais de loi.
Que ceux qui ont réussi à faire plier Apple (s'il y en a ?) autrement que par une discussion informelle, nous donnent les clés du problème.
Quels cas précisément, quelles démarches, quelles lois ?

Sinon, nous serons toujours devant un SAV qui réagit à la tête du client, et pas à la loi.




hardmaverick12r a dit:


> je ne te lirais pas.


Ça, c'est la bonne nouvelle de la journée ! 
Je vois que ta crise d'ado n'est pas prête de se terminer.



pepeye66 a dit:


> Y a t il eu une "class-action" aux états unis sur ce problème ?
> Car, vous le savez bien, là bas ils ne badinent pas avec les malfaçons "récurrentes" et donc si le problème est (semble) conséquent il devrait être exacerbé dans ce pays non ?
> Quelqu'un a une réponse ou une info ?


Effectivement, ça serait très intéressant.


----------



## FranZz (19 Janvier 2012)

Site inaccessible!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Janvier 2012)

c'est le site qui se trouve dans ma signature....


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Janvier 2012)

@ subsole et aux autres,
Pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai eu une discussion ferme mais courtoise avec la SAV d'Apple à propos de, devinez quoi ?....La dalle de mon iMac 27" !!!
Pour faire simple: Il est de 2009, encore sous garantie (apple care) mais le SAV voulait que je porte mon iMac dans une boutique locale qui l'aurait expédié sur Montpellier, qui aurait commandé la dalle chez Apple, qui aurait ensuite fait la réparation.......
Bref mon iMac absent pour au moins une dizaine de jours: Pas d'accord !
Au final, ils font déplacer le réparateur depuis Montpellier qui viendra faire l'échange sur place.
C'est là le but de mon post: Je pense que le SAV est prêt à faire quelques exceptions et qu'elles sont la conclusion de discussions fermes, polies mais intransigeantes avec des remarques précises.
Ce n'est pas pour me jeter des fleurs, surtout pas, mais j'ai eu un comportement très poli, très ferme et intransigeant: Est ça qui a fait mouche, je le pense.
Malheureusement il n'y a pas de règle et à chaque cas son traitement unique; Il faut se battre et ne rien lacher. Possible qu'une autre fois ce soit différent, mais je ne lâcherai pas facilement !


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est là le but de mon post: Je pense que le SAV est prêt à faire quelques exceptions et qu'elles sont la conclusion de discussions fermes, polies mais intransigeantes avec des remarques précises.
> Ce n'est pas pour me jeter des fleurs, surtout pas, mais j'ai eu un comportement très poli, très ferme et intransigeant: Est ça qui a fait mouche, je le pense.
> Malheureusement il n'y a pas de règle et à chaque cas son traitement unique; Il faut se battre et ne rien lacher. Possible qu'une autre fois ce soit différent, mais je ne lâcherai pas facilement !


Egalement. 
je suis très ferme, poli, non conciliant, avec des arguments, et je ne lâche jamais.
Mais tous ne savent pas se défendre avec autant de réussite, nous somme très loin de l'application d'une loi.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Egalement.
> jMais tous ne savent pas se défendre avec autant de réussite, nous somme très loin de l'application d'une loi.



Ce n'est pas une raison pour accepter la situation... ( on va bientôt parler de sélection naturelle???!!! )

J'ai eu également le remplacement de ma dalle après 2x10min d'express lane puis 1x1h, puis encore 1x10min.
Mes discussions ont toujours été fermes et courtoises.

Le site qu'on a monté est juste la preuve de notre détermination... Il faut qu'APPLE cesse ses méthodes d'intimidation...

Vous rendez-vous compte, une décision de justice a été prise contre eux en juin 2008, à propos des lignes verticales sur les écrans d'imacs, et ils ont décidé d'annuler la jurisprudence en 2011.... 
Ca veut dire qu'il faut encore aller en justice contre eux???

Il me semble important, que leurs clients se mobilisent.... chacun de nous pourra se retrouver un jour dans ce genre de situation.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Egalement.
> je suis très ferme, poli, non conciliant, avec des arguments, et je ne lâche jamais.
> Mais tous ne savent pas se défendre avec autant de réussite, *nous somme très loin de l'application d'une loi*.





Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une raison pour accepter la situation... ( on va bientôt parler de sélection naturelle???!!! )



Tu le fais exprès, ou tu as réellement un problème de compréhension ??! 
Que veut dire la phrase que tu cites?  =>  traduction :_Apple traite les gens au cas par cas, et n'applique pas la loi, c'est inacceptable._
C'est exactement ce que je développe et redéveloppe et dénonce en long et en large dans les post 56et 62  relis les attentivement, est-ce que j'ai l'air seulement une seconde d'accepter la situation ?!?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Janvier 2012)

à subsole,
tu t'es inscrit sur dirty-screnn.com ?


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> à subsole,
> tu t'es inscrit sur dirty-screnn.com ?



Possible, pourquoi  ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Janvier 2012)

c'est juste pour savoir... ;-)


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> c'est juste pour savoir... ;-)



Toi, tu veux mon IP :style:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Janvier 2012)

Qu'est ce que j'en ferai? moi je veux juste qu'on soit super nombreux à s'y inscrire et qu'on  fasse réagir Apple... pour qu'enfin leurs machines nous fassent rêver....
En MP si tu veux  ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Janvier 2012)

En effet, ils reconnaissent le problème au cas par cas.... mais ce serait bien qu'ils aient une politique officielle face à ce problème...
Et que se passe-t-il si le pb arrive pour la 1ère fois apres les 2 ans (sans applecare)??
                                                                        et après les 3 ans (avec applecare) ????


PS: sur ce post, je crois quand même qu'on veut tous dire plus ou moins la même chose...


----------



## hardmaverick12r (21 Janvier 2012)

Donc par retour d'expérience, il est tout à fait envisageable d'obtenir une mesure "d'exception" pour la prise en charge par Apple, hors garantie, de la dalle LCD. (un peu étouffe chrétien comme phrase lol).

Cependant il faut contacter l'Apple care au plus vite au 0805540003.

Pour ceux qui sont hors garantie depuis très peu de temps, le genius bar des Apple store peut, par lui même prendre en charge la réparation... mais bon faut pas dépasser 1 mois hors garantie environ... 
Sinon c'est SAV d'Apple, et je pense que leur brandir nos textes de loi ne sert à rien, le mieux c'est de faire comprendre que vous êtes un utilisateur frustré, qui ne comprends pas, ne surtout pas s'énerver, car la loi c'est eux! (un peu comme avec les flics quoi )

Bref moi je suis en attente de lundi pour voir si mon dossier est validé, mais j'ai entendu dire qu'en général ca passe. Alors gardez espoir!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (21 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> ne surtout pas s'énerver, car la loi c'est eux!



Là j'ai du mal a accepter cela... même si c'est ce que eux pensent!

Je crois vraiment que la mauvaise pub sur le net, c'est ce qui les fera réagir vite.... 
J'espère que dirty-screen.com va être soutenu par les médias et qu'il va y avoir un effet boule de neige...
Pour l'instant, presque 100 inscrits.... et des commentaires assez intéressants ....

@MacGé, une petite news svp?


----------



## David95fr (22 Janvier 2012)

Moi je lâcherai rien. Tweetez ! Mieux que Facebook
Mettez le HT #applescreen
Dirty screen MP stp


----------



## s00shi (22 Janvier 2012)

Je vais relayer ton tweet, t'es le seul que j'ai trouvé avec le hashtag #applescreen


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2012)

:modo: on ce calme merci :modo:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Janvier 2012)

on fait comment quand on est hors garanti (imac 2010) ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ subsole et aux autres,
> Pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai eu une discussion ferme mais courtoise avec la SAV d'Apple à propos de, devinez quoi ?....La dalle de mon iMac 27" !!!
> Pour faire simple: Il est de 2009, encore sous garantie (apple care) mais le SAV voulait que je porte mon iMac dans une boutique locale qui l'aurait expédié sur Montpellier, qui aurait commandé la dalle chez Apple, qui aurait ensuite fait la réparation.......
> Bref mon iMac absent pour au moins une dizaine de jours: Pas d'accord !
> ...



Suite de l'affaire:
Le SAV est venu vers 15h. pour changer la dalle.
J'en ai profité pour nettoyer la protection d'écran (qui est en plexiglas, je la croyais en verre).
Mise en place de la nouvelle dalle, essais, et....*Elle a une barre grise tout le long en bas d'écran !!!* 
Du coup, programmation d'un nouveau remplacement.
Le Technicien qui est venu faire la manip m'a assuré que la nouvelle dalle ne serait pas "parfaite" et que ce genre de défaut était très courant et que je serai amené à accepter ces "petits défauts" :hein: (celui dont je parle ne me semble pas si petit que ça, et de plus je remarquais aussi -mais moins prononcé- des zones verticales plus foncées sur la droite)
Eh bien, je ne suis pas de cet avis et donc on repartira sur des échanges consécutifs jusqu'à trouver le bon écran !
Au passage, le fabricant de cet écran (celui de remplacement) est LG :mouais:
Voilà, affaire à suivre. Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'ai à me plaindre de la qualité des produits Apple même si jusqu'à présent la prise en charge a été assurée ça n'enlève rien à la constatation de certaines faiblesses (voire "mal-façons") que l'on serait en droit de ne pas ou peu rencontrer chez cet "Assembleur" qui nous la joue "qualité" depuis si longtemps ! 
A bientôt sur ce sujet.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Janvier 2012)

J'ai moi aussi cette barre grise sur le bas de l'écran de ma nouvelle dalle.
Le technicien m'a pourtant dit que la référence de la dalle avait légèrement changée...

*Mais Apple se moque-t-elle vraiment de nous????* 

Jaunisse, ligne verticales, taches grise, barre grise... 
Je crois que malheureusement le technicien de pepeye a raison... il faudra s'y  faire ... ou alors se battre pour qu'Apple nous rembourse cet iMac...


----------



## s00shi (23 Janvier 2012)

c'est pas encourageant tout ça : \ 
moi qui pensais qu'en venant chez apple la qualité serait au rendez-vous j'avoue que je commence à sérieusement douter vu le nombre de mécontents...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Janvier 2012)

J'attire votre attention sur le forum officiel de la communauté Apple 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/17390555#17390555

et encore je ne vous raconte pas le nombre de posts qui ont été effacés par les modérateurs d'Apple cette semaine... il en reste qq traces !

Sinon, d'autres initiatives ont été lancées:
http://www.change.org/petitions/apple-recall-the-2009-2011-imacs
ou encore http://www.change.org/petitions/app...for-faulty-screens-in-imacs-from-2009-to-2011

En france sur dirty-screen.com , 120 personnes se sont inscrites en 10 jours... au mois de décembre, les indignés d'apple ont récolté pas loin de 300 signatures...( site fermé pour menace de plainte pour atteinte à l'image d'Apple)

Voilà où nous en sommes !


----------



## hardmaverick12r (25 Janvier 2012)

Perso j ai rdv a l Apple store Pour un changement de dalle normalement pris en charge... Le devis doit être validé par les mecs du sav... Quelle galère qd meme!


----------



## Erwan S. (28 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de me faire changer la dalle au magasin de Parly 2. Le SAV est tout de même très performant ; j'appel le 27 à 18h, rendez-vous le 28 à 13h, restitution de l'iMac à 16h !

Par contre, c'est vrai que j'ai une barre horizontale grise tout en bas de l'écran, d'environ 2 millimètres.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Janvier 2012)

Eh bien pour tout vous dire, ma deuxième dalle a elle aussi (et encore !) une barre grise en bas d'écran !!! 
Elle est moins prononcée que la première mais elle y est !
Et d'après le réparateur: Elles l'ont toutes !!!! 
Donc: retour à l'envoyeur jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un se fatigue...Ce ne sera pas moi !
Affaire à suivre !

PS: A suivre ce qui se passe en Italie où Apple a été condamné pour ne pas respecter la législation Italienne qui oblige à 2 ans de garantie (900 000  quand même !)
Les autres pays européens veulent emboiter le pas !!:love:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien pour tout vous dire, ma deuxième dalle a elle aussi (et encore !) une barre grise en bas d'écran !!!
> Elle est moins prononcée que la première mais elle y est !
> Et d'après le réparateur: Elles l'ont toutes !!!!
> Donc: retour à l'envoyeur jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un se fatigue...Ce ne sera pas moi !
> ...



Au bout de la 4ème dalle, ils vont te dire que leur garantie ne couvre plus le problème... il te restera  2 possibilités: porter plainte et aller au tribunal dans qq temps, ou alors garder ton écran avec une rancoeur à la taille de ton écran....

En effet le pb italien est intéressant... imaginez en plus si un collectif (voir ma signature) se met en place... ( 200 inscrits pour l'instant) et que les média relayent l'infos... l'entreprise aux 16 milliards de bénéfice vend  depuis 5 ans des machines ayant un vice de fabrication connu mais pas reconnu?... ça risque défaire bouger les choses...


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> .....
> ......
> imaginez en plus si un collectif (voir ma signature) se met en place... ( 200 inscrits pour l'instant) et que les média relayent l'infos... l'entreprise aux 16 milliards de bénéfice vend  depuis 5 ans des machines ayant un vice de fabrication connu mais pas reconnu?... ça risque défaire bouger les choses...



As tu essayé, sur ce sujet précis, de prendre contact avec une association de consommateurs ? (Je pense à l'UFC...Mais il y en a d'autres).
Si non, pourquoi ? Si oui quelle a été la réponse ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> As tu essayé, sur ce sujet précis, de prendre contact avec une association de consommateurs ? (Je pense à l'UFC...Mais il y en a d'autres).
> Si non, pourquoi ? Si oui quelle a été la réponse ?



Pour l'instant nous sommes presque 200 inscrits sur dirty-screen.com
Il reste 160 personnes qui se sont inscrites sur les indignes d'apple et qui n'ont pas fait la "migration". Donc  je sais qu'on peut aller au delà de 350 inscrits. (97% de ces personnes viennent de France....)
Nous aimerions bien toucher également l'étranger et notamment les forums anglophones...( pour l'instant je n'ai pas de réponse) je lance dons un appel à qui pourrait le faire 

Une fois que nous serons assez nombreux, il sera temps de contacter les "bonnes" personnes. le site n'est ouvert que depuis 2 semaines!!!


----------



## hardmaverick12r (30 Janvier 2012)

C est formidable le sav Apple! Ils veulent me garder mon Mac 5 jours pour une réparation qui dure 1 heure! Elle est pas belle la vie? Je contacte donc a nOuveau le sav pour leur demander de me fixer un rdv pour cette réparation, Ba non! Pas possible! J ai beau leur dire que je travaille avec, rien n y fait! J ai meme le droit a cette charmante réponse: "déjà qu on vous accorde une exception". Ok j ai compris, je vais me faire fou...
Merci Apple! (c est mOn premier et dernier Mac)


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> C est formidable le sav Apple! Ils veulent me garder mon Mac 5 jours pour une réparation qui dure 1 heure! Elle est pas belle la vie? Je contacte donc a nOuveau le sav pour leur demander de me fixer un rdv pour cette réparation, Ba non! Pas possible! J ai beau leur dire que je travaille avec, rien n y fait! J ai meme le droit a cette charmante réponse: "déjà qu on vous accorde une exception". Ok j ai compris, je vais me faire fou...
> Merci Apple! (c est mOn premier et dernier Mac)


Encore une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Janvier 2012)

hardmaverick12r a dit:


> C est formidable le sav Apple! Ils veulent me garder mon Mac 5 jours pour une réparation qui dure 1 heure! Elle est pas belle la vie? Je contacte donc a nOuveau le sav pour leur demander de me fixer un rdv pour cette réparation, Ba non! Pas possible! J ai beau leur dire que je travaille avec, rien n y fait! J ai meme le droit a cette charmante réponse: "déjà qu on vous accorde une exception". Ok j ai compris, je vais me faire fou...
> Merci Apple! (c est mOn premier et dernier Mac)



Je pense que tout se discute posément (même si fermement) et en recherche de compréhension:
S'il leur faut 5 jours, c'est qu'il y a une explication et il faut la connaître.
Leur as tu demandé pourquoi ?
Ton Mac sera t il réparé là où te le confies ou ailleurs ?
Si c'est sur place, ont ils la pièce ou doivent ils la commander ?
S'ils doivent la commander ne peux tu pas porter ton Mac après qu'ils l'aient reçue ?....
As tu eu ce genre de discussion ?
Si oui, tu dois pouvoir améliorer la situation,
si non tu es en colère...Mais peut être aurais tu pu l'éviter ?
Qu'en est il ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que c'est du cas par cas.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai négocier fermement pendant plus d'1h30 au tel ( en plusieurs fois) via express lane.
Puis j'ai pris contact avec le réparateur agrée , qui a commandé la pièce. Dès qu'elle lui a été livrée, il m'a appelé, on a pris rdv à 15h30 et à 16h30 j'ai récupéré l'imac. ( Pour la petite histoire, il m'a quand même dit avant que je ne parte, "à bientôt..." )

PS: http://www.dirty-screen.com/cas-legaux  ( on a dépassé les 200 inscrits...)


----------



## hardmaverick12r (31 Janvier 2012)

LOL oui je suis resté calme mais ferme, ils avaient la pièce pourtant!
Et la aujourd hui gros rebondissement, ils m appellent le Mac est prêt!
Bref... Ils sont gentils mais pas bien malins...


----------



## Dimensio (3 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Bon et bien, une nouvelle victime...
J'ai moi aussi découvert ce matin d'énormes tâches grises en haut de mon iMac 27" acheté en août 2011. (Maison non-fumeur, iMac installé dans un environnement sain)
Après un appel à l'Express Lane, ils prennent en charge le changement de dalle mais sous prétexte que je n'ai pas encore souscrit à l'Apple Care (il a d'ailleurs lourdement insister sur le fait qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser d'Apple Care vendus 129 sur ebay car ce sont des copies piratées, alors que le vendeur n'a que des évaluations positives, c'est un professionnel qui vend des Apple Care depuis longtemps..), je dois me déplacer (avec un écran géant dans ma voiture) au réparateur le plus proche, sois 1H de route, bravo ! 

C'est bizarre parce que cet été j'ai demandé la réparation de mon iPad (sans Apple Care), et à ce moment là ils ont fait venir eux même UPS, enfin bref..

Très déçu sur ce coup par Apple, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on obtiendra jamais gain de cause...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Février 2012)

Dimensio a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon et bien, une nouvelle victime...
> J'ai moi aussi découvert ce matin d'énormes tâches grises en haut de mon iMac 27" acheté en août 2011. (Maison non-fumeur, iMac installé dans un environnement sain)
> ...



Il est pensable qu'avec un AppleCare souscrit ils sont plus facilement conciliant pour accepter une réparation à domicile et que comme ils n'ont toujours pas accepté de reconnaître ce défaut comme " défaut de fabrication" ils ne veulent pas par une tolérance bienveillante le reconnaître implicitement.
Par ailleurs, le réparateur, qui est venu me remplacer la dalle et qui a du revenir suite donc à la mauvaise qualité de la dalle de remplacement, m'a confié qu'Apple ne leur prenait en charge qu'un seul déplacement et que tous les autres déplacements étaient à leur charge ! cette clause était, selon ses affirmations, contractuelle.... :hein:


----------



## bart63 (3 Février 2012)

1 de plus
moi j'ai un 24 pouces et tache grise l'année derniere, je l'ai amené en SAV ,changement de dalle et depuis aucun souci, et aucun probleme en sav, je suis encore garanti jusqu'en janvier 2013.


----------



## hardmaverick12r (7 Février 2012)

pour moi c'est bon, réparation effectuée, reste plus qu'à prier pour ca tienne...

Bref, la joie!


----------



## dadou351 (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter un imac pour mon entreprise. D'après ce que je peux lire ici j'ai l'impression que cet ordinateur n'est vraiment pas fiable.

Savez vous quel est le pourcentage de machines fiables ?

David


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2012)

dadou351 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter un imac pour mon entreprise. D'après ce que je peux lire ici j'ai l'impression que cet ordinateur n'est vraiment pas fiable.
> 
> ...



Question très naïve !
Prend contact avec Apple: Ils sont les seuls à connaître la "vrai" réponse !...Mais pas sur qu'il te la communiquent 
Toute autre information sur le sujet est "subjective" même s'il est convenable de penser qu'il y a un problème.
Maintenant, tout est dans ce que tu peux ou pas "supporter": Les taches ocres sur la dalle n'apparaissent qu'au bout de quelques mois et sont gênantes pour qui veut bien s'y focaliser ou peut être bien pour ceux qui font de la retouche ou du montage photo-Vidéo.
Certaines dalles sont plus touchées que d'autres mais ce qui est sur c'est que ce défaut là a généré beaucoup de mécontents sur ce forum...Et çà, c'est un indice majeur !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (7 Février 2012)

@ dadou351
On ne sait pas! Apple ne communique pas la dessus!

En tout cas, une personne du niveau supérieur de l'expressLane (Apple), m'a dit aujourd'hui par tél, que les conditions d'utilisations de l'imac avaient changées... (il parait que c'est noté qqpart sur le site d'Apple, mais je n'ai pas trouvé! )

en tout cas, la "diva" est capricieuse...
il faut:
 - une certaine température à ne pas dépasser
 - un certain taux d'humidité
 - et  (tenez-vous bien ! ) une certaine qualité de l'air... (il m'a dit que c'est à nous d'acheter l'appareil qui mesure la qualité de l'air dans une pièce, pour savoir si notre maison est capable de recevoir un imac...)

J'ai encore du mal à croire ce que j'ai entendu ...

Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## HmJ (8 Février 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @ dadou351
> On ne sait pas! Apple ne communique pas la dessus!
> 
> En tout cas, une personne du niveau supérieur de l'expressLane (Apple), m'a dit aujourd'hui par tél, que les conditions d'utilisations de l'imac avaient changées... (il parait que c'est noté qqpart sur le site d'Apple, mais je n'ai pas trouvé! )
> ...



Qui ne tente rien n'a rien... En meme temps, je ne suis pas un fanboy, je sais qu'a cote les remplacements sous garantie se font aussi a minima. Les fabriquants trouvent toujours une excuse bidon pour se defausser, et Apple malheureusement est aussi hypocrite que les autres.

Ceci etant : mon iMac fonctionne toujours au top, est calibre aux petits oignons et je n'ai ni tache ni disparite de plus de 5% entre centre et bords de l'ecran.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @ dadou351
> On ne sait pas! Apple ne communique pas la dessus!
> 
> En tout cas, une personne du niveau supérieur de l'expressLane (Apple), m'a dit aujourd'hui par tél, que les conditions d'utilisations de l'imac avaient changées... (il parait que c'est noté qqpart sur le site d'Apple, mais je n'ai pas trouvé! )
> ...



Franchement, je trouve cela parfaitement inadmissible ! UFC  ???


----------



## Dimensio (8 Février 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @ dadou351
> On ne sait pas! Apple ne communique pas la dessus!
> 
> En tout cas, une personne du niveau supérieur de l'expressLane (Apple), m'a dit aujourd'hui par tél, que les conditions d'utilisations de l'imac avaient changées... (il parait que c'est noté qqpart sur le site d'Apple, mais je n'ai pas trouvé! )
> ...





Oui bien sûr on va tous dépenser 200euros dans un appareil qui a nous servir une fois..
Et depuis quand on doit avoir une pièce "adéquate" pour y mettre un ecran ? Je veux dire.. D'une part les pièces sans poussière ça n'existe pas, on ne peut pas faire grand chose contre la poussière si ce n'est l'éliminer chaque jour. Et d'autre part, on nous parle ded vérifier la qualité de l'air etc.. Pour ACCUEILLIR un iMac.. On croirait qu'il considère l'iMac comme un petit orphelin fragile que l'on adopte.. Non non, l'iMac est un ordinateur, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème similairee avec mes anciens écrans lorsque je n'étais pas encore sur mac, alors que je n'ai pas changer de pièce.


Bref.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Février 2012)

Dimensio a dit:


> Oui bien sûr on va tous dépenser 200euros dans un appareil qui a nous servir une fois..
> Et depuis quand on doit avoir une pièce "adéquate" pour y mettre un ecran ? Je veux dire.. D'une part les pièces sans poussière ça n'existe pas, on ne peut pas faire grand chose contre la poussière si ce n'est l'éliminer chaque jour. Et d'autre part, on nous parle ded vérifier la qualité de l'air etc.. Pour ACCUEILLIR un iMac.. On croirait qu'il considère l'iMac comme un petit orphelin fragile que l'on adopte.. Non non, l'iMac est un ordinateur, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème similairee avec mes anciens écrans lorsque je n'étais pas encore sur mac, alors que je n'ai pas changer de pièce.
> 
> 
> Bref.



Je trouve incroyable que si peu de monde s'offusque face à de telles pratiques de la part d'Apple...


----------



## Dimensio (9 Février 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec vous, c'est tout de même incroyable d'être aussi borné... J'espère au moins qu'ils sont conscients que ce sont les composants qui posent problème et non pas la "qualité de l'air" ou encore la température...


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2012)

Dimensio a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec vous, c'est tout de même incroyable d'être aussi borné... J'espère au moins qu'ils sont conscients que ce sont les composants qui posent problème et non pas la "qualité de l'air" ou encore la température...



Evidemment, "qu'il$ en sont con$cient$".:rateau:
Bienvenue sur Terre.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2012)

Binvnu sur Trr !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Février 2012)

question: je doit demonter la vitre de mon Imac pour y installer un nouveau DD. y a t il moyen, durant cette operation, de "nettoyer" ces traces?
S'il s'agit de poussieres, j'y mettre un coup de bombe a air voire de chiffon microfibre 
merci


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Février 2012)

Les traces qui sont sur la vitre (poussières) et il y en a, tu pourras les nettoyer. D'ailleurs, ces traces se voient iMac éteint.
Mais les traces/taches qui sont sur la dalle n'ont rien à voir avec de la poussière: c'est un défaut et tu ne pourras rien y faire !
Au passage: La vitre n'est pas en verre, elle est donc très légère.


----------



## Dimensio (10 Février 2012)

Mdr, oui j'espère bien qu'il$ n $ont con$cient$ 

Pour ma part il ne me reste plus qu'a acheter un (une ?) Applecare.. Sur eBay on en trouve à des prix très bas (100), et Apple insinue que ce sont des "copies piratées". Moi je pense surtout qu'ils préfèrent qu'on dépense les 175 initiaux.. Bref je ne leur ferai pas ce plaisir :bebe:


----------



## dadou351 (11 Février 2012)

Des apple Cares sur Ebay ? Etonnant...


----------



## bertGK (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je fait officiellement partie du club des tâches grises sur l'ecran....
 Mon IMac 27 date de avril 2010 et dalle changée en octobre 2010 (suite à la casse de celle-ci par le SAV).
J'espère faire jouer le vice de fabrication afin de la faire remplacer...sinon je ferai appel à un organisme de défense du consommateur.
Je vous tiens au courant de mes démarches .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Février 2012)

bertGK a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je fait officiellement partie du club des tâches grises sur l'ecran....
> Mon IMac 27 date de avril 2010 et dalle changée en octobre 2010 (suite à la casse de celle-ci par le SAV).
> J'espère faire jouer le vice de fabrication afin de la faire remplacer...sinon je ferai appel à un organisme de défense du consommateur.
> Je vous tiens au courant de mes démarches .



Dans ton cas, je pense qu'il faut agir avant avril 2012....
l'article de loi sur les vices cachés est le 1641.
Appelle les vía Express Lane.
Tiens-nous au courant!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Février 2012)

ah faut qu eje relise tout ce post moi alors:
mon imac est de mai 2010.J'ai fait une croix sur la garanti (6 mois sans applecare) mais si ya moyen de faire jouer autre chose...


----------



## bertGK (14 Février 2012)

j'ai appelé  Express Lane et il m'ont demandé de déposer mon Mac chez le dépanneur agréé du coin. "Peut être qu'il feront une exception pour votre cas"
Donc ma machine est chez le dépanneur pour expertise (1 semaine et sans frais ). Puis il enverra son rapport au SAV Apple.

À suivre...


----------



## bugman23 (15 Février 2012)

Mon mac à été pris en charges hors garantie pour les taches :

Changement carte mère et écran (pas pigé pour la carte mère).


Mais par contre tout content je le branche hier et j'ai ça :

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/no...nces-de-hierarchie-apres-sav-apr-1020902.html


L'écran est de nouveau magnifique par contre


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Février 2012)

quelqu'un aurait il une astuce pour pouvoir montrer mes taches d'ecran a mon revendeur (style une image blanche a la taille d' un ecran de 21.5 que je puiss prendre en photo?). 

J' arrive pas a trouver un truc qui remplissent pile mon ecran (j' ai essaye le fond d'ecran mais j' ai pleins de trucs sur mon bureau...)

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> quelqu'un aurait il une astuce pour pouvoir montrer mes taches d'ecran a mon revendeur (style une image blanche a la taille d' un ecran de 21.5 que je puiss prendre en photo?).
> 
> J' arrive pas a trouver un truc qui remplissent pile mon ecran (j' ai essaye le fond d'ecran mais j' ai pleins de trucs sur mon bureau...)
> 
> merci



Va sur ce lien:
http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Février 2012)

merci


----------



## Nonel (16 Février 2012)

Je vois principalement des possesseurs de 27 pouces qui se plaignent de ces tâches. Ça concerne également les 21,5" ?


----------



## misato-gmi (16 Février 2012)

Il y en à effectivement sur les 21,5 pouces maintenant je pense que c'est un peu la loterie, en effet seul les personnes qui ont ces tâches vont se manifester, tout les iMac ne sont pas toucher à mon avis, j'ai moi aussi hésiter à switcher a cause des fameuses tâches mais cet iMac est tellement beau... j'ai craqué maintenant je prie pour ne pas les avoirs...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Février 2012)

oui, j'en ai sur le 21.5.

Peut-etre qu íl y a moins de possesseurs de 21.5 ou peut etre qu'ils sont moins regardant (beaucoup de photograhe sont sur un 27).

Moi meme j'hesitais un peu a entamer les demarches car ca me genait pas vraiment (en fait, ca me genait moins que de faire tout le process pour contacter apple, faire un bon back up, envoyer le mac et attendre).

Je pensait aussi que ma garanti avec expiree (car 6 mois).
Mais en apprenant que c'est encore possible (mac de moins de 2 ans) et dans un esprit passager de rebellion, je vais le faire


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> Je vois principalement des possesseurs de 27 pouces qui se plaignent de ces tâches. Ça concerne également les 21,5" ?



Tu peux aller voir http://www.dirty-screen.com/liste-des-inscrits
Ca peut donner une idée des proportions...


----------



## bertGK (21 Février 2012)

...
Donc après 1 semaine chez le dépanneur agrée. J'ai reçu un devis par mail et Apple prends entièrement en charge le remplacement de la dalle (ouf !).


----------



## dg1384 (26 Février 2012)

J'ai la garantie Apple, ce qui m'a permis de faire changer la dalle la première fois mais apparemment les tâches réapparaissent sur mon écran ! Ça devient pénible !


----------



## misato-gmi (27 Février 2012)

Moi j'ai l'effet de jaunisse en bas à droite ce n'est pas flagrant sauf quand on déplace une fenêtre blanche sur toute la dalle on remarque bien le manque d'uniformité et la dalle qui jaunit en bas...
Pour l'instant je ne fais rien si je n'ai pas de tâches je m'en contenterais car si on je change la dalle sous apple care et que les taches apparaissent les boules...
Je pense qu'il est impossible d'avoir une dalle correcte...
Pourant il est chère je me serais attendu à autre chose qu'une dalle IPS de piètre qualité...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (27 Février 2012)

2ème changement de dalle ( 3ème écran depuis le début) et me voilà avec un écran aux couleurs non iniformes( blanc en haut jaune en bas), un pixel mort et gros bruit de ventilateur insupportable!!! Apple m'offre une réparation à domicile...tout cela commence aussi à m'escagasser le neurone à folklore.... ( 300 inscrits sur dirty-screen.com ....)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> 2ème changement de dalle ( 3ème écran depuis le début) et me voilà avec un écran aux couleurs non iniformes( blanc en haut jaune en bas), un pixel mort et gros bruit de ventilateur insupportable!!! Apple m'offre une réparation à domicile...tout cela commence aussi à m'escagasser le neurone à folklore.... ( 300 inscrits sur dirty-screen.com ....)


A mon avis, tu dois être "maudit" .....:rateau:
Une petite gousse d'ail juste au-dessus de ton bureau peut-être ?


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A mon avis, tu dois être "maudit" .....:rateau:
> Une petite gousse d'ail juste au-dessus de ton bureau peut-être ?



 Au point ou il en est, et pour plus d'efficacité, il devrait directement se l'enfiler dans le ..... :rose:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Février 2012)

alors la...  on n'est plus chez dirty screen....


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A mon avis, tu dois être "maudit" .....:rateau:
> Une petite gousse d'ail juste au-dessus de ton bureau peut-être ?


Je ne pense pas être le seul à qui ce genre de mésaventures arrivent... Il y a vraiment un pb avec ses écrans... Je suis d'accord avec misato, ces dalles sont imparfaites, et on est malheureusement obligé de faire avec...( à ce prix, c'est inadmissible!)
@subsole, ta finesse m'afflige!


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @subsole, ta finesse m'afflige!



Merci. :love:


----------



## markorel (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de constater chez moi aussi l'apparition de taches sombres sur le coin droit de l'écran, en fait ça se marque sur quasiment un quart de l'écran. Le temps d'attente d'une éventuelle réparation me fait un peu frémir... La question que je me pose est celle de l'évolution dans le temps de ces taches. 

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a pu constater une aggravation significative du phénomène?

Pour l'instant je ne trouve pas ça très handicapant pour travailler, je suis illustrateur, c'est surtout extrêmement désagréable de se retrouver avec des défaillances de ce genre pour un prix d'achat si élevé.

merci!


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2012)

Les taches s'accentuent dans le temps.
A toi de voir entre l'attente du dernier moment de la garantie pour remplacer la dalle et ta tolérance visuelle à ce défaut, ou a une combinaison des deux !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Mars 2012)

markorel a dit:


> ...c'est surtout extrêmement désagréable de se retrouver avec des défaillances de ce genre pour un prix d'achat si élevé.
> 
> merci!



Je trouve en effet que ceci est inadmissible. Notre site  (cf signature) regroupe plus de 330 signataires. Nous envisageons de bientôt contacter les "services" compétents...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Juste pour signaler un petit truc.

Je viens de recevoir,aujourd'hui lundi 12 mars 2012, via dirty-screen.com, un message plutôt sympa.

Apple a accepter de prendre à sa charge le remplacement de l'écran un imac 17" de 2007.  pour cela, il a fallu apporter de nombreux arguments juridiques...

Je rappelle également, qu'en juin 2011, Apple a refusé de prendre à sa charge ces  problèmes d'écran ( sous prétexte qu'ils n'avaient plus de pièces de rechange!!!) alors qu'il existe une jurisprudence (illimité dans le temps) datant de juin 2008.

Apple joue avec la loi française. Il faut être procéduriers avec eux... Mais le peu de personnes engageant des procédures judiciaires contre eux, les encourage à continuer sans rien changer... (problèmes récurrents depuis plus de 6 ans sur ces écrans d'iMAcs !!!)

je ne peux vous raconter ici tout ce que j'ai appris depuis les "indignés d'Apple" et dirty-screen.com ( ce serait très long et je commence à fatiguer) mais sachez que la marque à la pomme est hors la loi .... ( ils le savent, mais c'est compliqué individuellement de leur faire changer leur pratique frauduleuse)

Il va falloir jouer des coudes et être solidaires, si on veut un jour être respecté et faire changer les choses!


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste pour signaler un petit truc.
> 
> ...


Tout ça c'est très intéressant (je suis sérieux), mais si tu es blasé  et que tu ne peux/veux tout nous raconter , à quoi ça sert ?
Y  a  t il un lien qui explique en détail la situation, la marche à suivre ?
 Quelle(s) procédure(s), quel(s) article(s) de loi, quels sont ces "nombreux arguments juridiques" ???


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tout ça c'est très intéressant (je suis sérieux), mais si tu es blasé  et que tu ne peux/veux tout nous raconter , à quoi ça sert ?
> Y  a  t il un lien qui explique en détail la situation, la marche à suivre ?
> Quelle(s) procédure(s), quel(s) article(s) de loi, quels sont ces "nombreux arguments juridiques" ???



Salut subsole, heureux que tu t'y intéressés....
Je ne suis pas blasé de raconter mais je suis qd même un peu crevé.... J'ai du envoyer plus de   500 messages depuis 3 mois, passer de nombreux coup de Tél, etc...
Pour info, j'ai eu gain de cause pour mon imac, mais par solidarité pour tous les autres et parceque j'ai un profond sentiment d'injustice, je décide de mener l'action au bout...( nous sommes pour l'instant 4 à nous investir à fond!)


Le gros du pb, c'est qu'apple joue avec la loi française et avec le fait que les français  connaissent moins les losi de leur pays que eux....


Donc pour l'instant, je suis entrain d'essayer de comprendre le droit français, pour savoir comment faire pression sur Apple... Je t'avoue que ce n'est pas facile du tout....( d'ailleurs si un juriste ou un avocat veut nous épauler...)


En gros, Apple  ne plit que lorsqu'on menace de faire appel à la justice avec des arguments de choc! Et la ça marche ( dernièrement iMac 2007 changé) ( ils sont très souvent hors la loi comme dernièrement en Italie... 900000&#8364; d'amande { <-- je laisse cette magnifique faute pour le message suivant de ThebigLebowsky...})
Ensuite, ils préfèrent plier ponctuellement que de rappeler tous les imacs... Ça leur coûte moins cher! ( d'autant plus qu'ils gagnent en core de l'argent sur ceux qui payent pour réparer leur écran)
Et le problème en France, c'est qu'on ne Pas pas faire des actions de classe ( class action aux us) en France ça ne marche pas...
Nous cherchons donc un moyen de concentrer des actions individuelles... Et c'est ce qui donnera du poids à notre action. 


 Bref, pour l'instant, on réfléchit, ça avance, c'est compliqué et intéressant...( parfois décourageant...)


On cherche du soutien... ( Christophe de Macgé est entrain de s'en occuper ( un gros merci à lui) mais plus on est connu et mieux c'est!)


Tous vos commentaires sont interressants et font parler du problème... Même si il y a déjà des km et des km à ce propos!


Prochaine étape: comment faire pour agir ensemble.... Mais je vous tiendrai au courant des qu'on sera sur de nous.... On n'a pas le droit de se planter parce qu'appple ne nous ratera pas.....


En espérant avoir répondu à tes questions et à celles de ceux qui nous liront


À+


Fred


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ... 900000 d'amande ...


Purée ... la montagne de cookies ! 
Désolé, mais c'était trop facile !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Mars 2012)

Bien joué! dans ces cas là on dit que c'est à cause de la fatigue.... journée difficile, etc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Bien joué! dans ces cas là on dit que c'est à cause de la fatigue.... journée difficile, etc...


J'avais bien compris !


----------



## worldice (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,Ayant un MacBook Pro 15", je suis assez mécontent de la dalle sur laquelle des tâches grises et jaunes apparaissent après plusieurs minutes d'utilisation.
La retouche photo, est au cur de mon métier, et la précision d'écran est importante pour moi.


Mon ordinateur aura 2 an dans 1 ou 2 mois, et j'ai signé la pétition sur Dirty-Screen.
À présent comment dois-je procéder afin de tenter le remplacement de cet écran ?


Merci par avance pur la réponse qui sera la votre.


----------



## misato-gmi (19 Mars 2012)

Si apple care pas de problèmes sinon... il va falloir te battre avec le gentil monsieur au téléphone demande a bubblefredo c'est un pro des taches et problèmes en tout genre


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Mars 2012)

Pris contact avec worldice... on va voir ce qu'on peut faire.... en attendant, on a déjà réussi à faire remplacer des dalles d'iMac alors que la garantie était dépassée...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (20 Mars 2012)

worldice a dit:


> Bonjour,Ayant un MacBook Pro 15", je suis assez mécontent de la dalle sur laquelle des tâches grises et jaunes apparaissent après plusieurs minutes d'utilisation.
> La retouche photo, est au cur de mon métier, et la précision d'écran est importante pour moi.
> 
> 
> ...



demarre les demarches des maintenanat (avant les 2 ans):
1. appele le SAV apple qui va te donner l'adresse d'un service SAV local (un revendeur apple en general).
NB: tu va devoir filer ton num de serie et ils ovnt te dire äh, dommage, pas de garantie" mais ne t'arretes pas la, fait comme si tu voulait le faire expertiser et reparer eventuellement a tes frais.
2. va chez ce SAV, discute du probleme, il vont te le prendre et l'envoyer chez le reparateur pour devis. Si il a moins de 2 ans, tu as des chances qu'ils te le prennent en charge gratos. De toute facon, ils doivront te donner un prix avant d'entreprendre les reparations docn tu risques rien.

j'ai fait comme ca et ca a marché, bien qu'a chaque etape ils te rappelent bien que tu ne soient plus sous la garanti (mais moins de 2 ans apres l'achat ca passe quand meme en general)

et manque pas de leur rapeler que si tu achetes du matos "haut de gamme" (sous entendu hors d eprix) apple, c'est pas pour qu'il finisse a la poubelle le lendemain de la fin de la periode de garanti

bonne chance


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous invite tous à aller sur http://www.dirty-screen.com/cadre-juridique/
Brigitte vient de regrouper toutes (ou presque) les informations pour demander à Apple d'assumer les problèmes dont il est le seul responsable...
Merci à elle pour son travail...


----------



## tui (9 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas de tache de poussière, je n'ai pas de tâche jaune, par contre j'ai un écran d'imac 27 pouces avec un backlight merdique :







De mon côté je déconseille fortement à mon entourage d'acheter un imac, cette machine présente de trop nombreux problème materiel au niveau de son écran.
Je ne comprend pas que l'information ne soit pas plus médiatisé.

La vente des imacs devrait être purement et simplement stoppé jusqu'a ce que le problème materiel soit identifié et corrigé.
Apple vend sciemment des imacs avec des écrans défectueux, au prix des bécanne c'est une HONTE, une HONTE !
Plus jamais je n'acheterais de materiel apple, c'est finis !


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2012)

@ tui:
Qu'as tu fait auprès du SAV Apple concernant ce défaut ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Avril 2012)

@tui,
Contacte l'expressLane... Tu es sous garantie, ils vont faire qqchose pour toi... Tu peux leur dire que tu ne te sens pas seuls vus tous les commentaires ici et là et que tu souhaites un remboursement plutôt qu'un échange...
En tout cas, bon courage à toi!


----------



## tui (9 Avril 2012)

pepeye66 > je les contact demain.
Mais franchement.... si c'est pour me refiler un écran jaune, ou un écran avec des tache dans 3 mois c'est pas la peine.
J'ai crus comprendre qu'apple refilait facilement les écrans moisis que les autres voulait pas.




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @tui,
> Contacte l'expressLane... Tu es sous garantie, ils vont faire qqchose pour toi... Tu peux leur dire que tu ne te sens pas seuls vus tous les commentaires ici et là et que tu souhaites un remboursement plutôt qu'un échange...
> En tout cas, bon courage à toi!




Mon imac date de juin 2011 sur l'apple store, tu pense réellement que je peux demander un remboursement ?
Y a déjà eu des retour de ce genre ?


Si je peux le faire, je le fais, je ne veux plus de cette bécane avec cet écran mal concu.


----------



## cameleone (10 Avril 2012)

tui a dit:


> Mon imac date de juin 2011 sur l'apple store, tu pense réellement que je peux demander un remboursement ?
> Y a déjà eu des retour de ce genre ?



Non, ils ne te rembourseront certainement pas (rembourser quoi ? Une machine qui a un an ? Comme une machine neuve ou au prorata de son utilisation ? Et avec quelle décote ?).

Tu auras droit à un changement de dalle.

Si ta machine est sous Apple Care, le changement s'effectue à domicile.


----------



## alexcmoi37 (10 Avril 2012)

bonjour j'ai ouvert un topic  sur les taches grises jaunatres (mais  personne ma répondu) ce matin j'ai appelé apple (enfin j'ai demandé  qu'ils m'appellent) pour info j'ai un imac 21,5" C2D 3,06Ghz 500go DD  et 16go de ram hors garantie donc je tombe sur une personne de chez eux  je lui explique mon cas que j'ai acheté un imac d'occaz il y a 6 mois  que j'ai rajouté de la ram que "moi personnellement" je ne l'ai pas  ouvert "mais que l'ancien proprio" a peut être ouvert et que j'en savais  rien et que depuis 2 mois j'avais des taches grise en haut a gauche et  une petite en haut a droite donc il me répond je vais voir avec mon  supérieur je vous met en attente "petite music" 10 min plus tard  (heureusement que c'est eux qui mappelle) donc j'ai vue avec mon  supérieur c'est lui qui prend la suite de la conversation donc il me  passe sont supérieur (très gentil lui aussi) il me demande de prendre  des photos de mon écran pour qu'il fasse une enquête voir si c'est bien  des tache oui ou non je lui dit ok pas de problème  ensuite il me  demande si je fume devant l'ordi  je lui répond que non ensuite il me  demande si ma maison est humide je lui répond encor non donc il me dit  que suite a lenquête si mon imac est bien défecteu ils me le prennent  en garantie mais faut que je lamène dans un centre apple store prés de  chez moi (il y en a un à 15klm de chez moi) donc j'ai pris les photos  des taches que je lui ai envoyé par mail (qui ma préalablement donné)   donc du coup jattends ça réponse mais il ma bien dit qu'il y avait un  défaut sur les dalle 21,5 et 27" et que les nouvelle dalle qu'il  remplace sont de meilleur qualité.
Donc là je suis en attente de son mail pour amené mon imac a réparer.
je pense quand restant poli et calme on obtient quelque chose


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Avril 2012)

intéressant...et pourtant on a des exemples où Apple refuse catégoriquement de réparer un imac qui a entre 1 et 2 ans...
Quelle est leur stratégie? dire oui à certains et non à d'autres?
c'est difficile ...
en tout cas tant mieux pour toi... mais le pb devrait revenir... malheureusement... 
En tout cas n'hésite pas à t'inscrire sur dirty-screen.com ... il faut qu'on soit nombreux pour avoir du poids si un jour on veut aller au tribunal face à Apple
Parceque moi, je compte bien y aller qd le pb va se reproduire... je n'ai pas l'intension de me laisser faire!


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2012)

Certains mentionnent ce site... http://www.dirty-screen.com ...c'est bien, sauf que hormis une inscription, c'est un peu verrouillé ! Comment avoir des informations supplémentaires si on ne peut joindre personne ?

Quelqu'un est inscrit sur ce site ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Avril 2012)

y'a un onglet contact où tu peux écrire... on t'y répond sans aucun pb,
et puis y'a tous les autres onglet dont cadre juridique qui est plutôt bien fourni...
Après y'a tellement de choses écrites sur ces problèmes d'écran qu'il faut se donner la peine de chercher un peu quand même...

A+


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2012)

*Bubblefreddo* crois moi j'ai tout fait, mis à part l'inscription, il est impossible de laisser un message. C'est le pourquoi de mon interrogation ici. Je voulais seulement savoir pourquoi il fallait d'abord écrire à Apple France avant d'appeler le SAV Lane ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> *Bubblefreddo* crois moi j'ai tout fait, mis à part l'inscription, il est impossible de laisser un message. C'est le pourquoi de mon interrogation ici. Je voulais seulement savoir pourquoi il fallait d'abord écrire à Apple France avant d'appeler le SAV Lane ?



Écris à contact@dirty-screen.com


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2012)

Désolé *Bubblefreddo*, mais pour moi il y a un non sens. Pourquoi devrai-je utiliser un email alors qu'il y a cette fonction... http://www.dirty-screen.com/contact/ ... _(qui ne fonctionne pas d'ailleurs)_ ?

Moi je veux bien que l'on ouvre un site regroupant un maximum d'utilisateurs touchés, de vouloir élargir dans le milieu journalistique. Alors, autant le faire directement en ligne comme dans n'importe quel forum. Je suis complètement réfractaire à Twitter, Facebook, je n'ai rien à cacher, mais jamais personne n'aura des données personnelles comme c'est l'obligation dans tous ces réseaux sociaux.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé *Bubblefreddo*, mais pour moi il y a un non sens. Pourquoi devrai-je utiliser un email alors qu'il y a cette fonction... http://www.dirty-screen.com/contact/ ... _(qui ne fonctionne pas d'ailleurs)_ ?
> 
> Moi je veux bien que l'on ouvre un site regroupant un maximum d'utilisateurs touchés, de vouloir élargir dans le milieu journalistique. Alors, autant le faire directement en ligne comme dans n'importe quel forum. Je suis complètement réfractaire à Twitter, Facebook, je n'ai rien à cacher, mais jamais personne n'aura des données personnelles comme c'est l'obligation dans tous ces réseaux sociaux.



En effet, la page contact est hs... je viens de contacter le webmaster...
Sinon, si ca te pose un pb d'utiliser l'adresse que je t'indique, je ne peux pas faire grand chose de plus... je passe déja beaucoup de mon temps à essayer d'aider les autres...
Un peu plus d'investissement de tous sera sans doute nécessaire si on veut faire plier Apple... on est quand même 450 inscrits, 10 000 connexions en 4 mois.... c'est un bon début, mais nous ne sommes que quelques uns à gérer ce site... ce n'est en plus pas notre métier... 

Alors à toi Locke, de savoir si tu veux ou nous t'investir... tout ne te viendra pas sur un plateau doré!

Bonne journée à tous

(edit): La page contact de dirty-screen est de nouveau active.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2012)

Pou moi, il serait quand même souhaitable que l'on puisse laisser un commentaire et c'est toujours impossible. Ce n'est pas un problème d'investissement, mais plutôt d'informations manquantes.

C'est bien de préciser qu'il y a une nouvelle procédure. Mais pourquoi ? J'ai bien essayer de laisser un message, mais c'est impossible.

Pourquoi écrire a Apple France avant de contacter le SAV ? Un écrit à plus de chance d'aboutir que d'avoir le SAV ?

C'est tout bête, mais je n'ai pas de réponse, vu que personne ne peut plus laisser un commentaire. Si réponse il y a, ce serait bien que cela apparaisse pour tout le collectif et non pas en individuel par mail. Comment savoir ce qui est bien ou pas de faire ou de ne pas faire ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Avril 2012)

Plus de 200 commentaires ont déjà été postés... je ne vois pas pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à poster de commentaires....


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Avril 2012)

Je vous propose un petit commentaire effarant laissé sur dirty-screen.com...  Qu'en pensez-vous?

_Bonjour.
Nous avons 18 iMacs dans notre société, âgés de 1 à 3 ans. Tous sont touchés par ce problème, à différents stages.
Par ailleurs, 3 Mac minis sont équipés avec des écrans Dell, qui eux, dans le même environnement, ne montrent pas de défaut.
J&#8217;ai également 3 écrans LED Cinema Display. L&#8217;un présente des zones sombres en haut après 1 an, l&#8217;autre des taches sombres en bas à droite après 1 ans 1/2, le dernier à 3 mois est encore parfait, donc on peut rêver&#8230;
Difficile de croire qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit-là de quelques cas isolés.
Comme vous tous ici je m&#8217;interroge sur la marche à suivre.
Merci en tout cas pour ce site._


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Avril 2012)

generation-NT prend la relève... http://www.generation-nt.com/apple-imac-defectueux-ecran-dalle-actualite-1570951.html
Une dizaine d'inscriptions supplémentaires en un peu plus de 2 heures...


----------



## malambertrie (13 Mai 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Concernant ce GROS problème d'écran sur iMac, il semblerait que les gens commencent à se mobiliser dans le monde.
> J'ai moi aussi ce problème de taches grises, que l'assistance d'Apple en France, ne veut pas reconnaitre...
> Venez vous inscrire sur le site que je viens de créer: http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz .
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
Le site ''les indignés d'APPLE'' s'appelle désormais ''Dirty Screen'' => www.dirty-screen.com
Vous y trouverez des informations concernant les écrans abîmes, une page consacrée à l'aspect juridique, une page pour vous inscrire, etc. Plus il y aura d'inscrits et plus votre dossier aura de ''la force'' devant un Juge - vous n'êtes pas un cas isolé.
Je suis co administrateur du site et nous avons eu plus de 10000 visites en à peine 3 mois.
C'est le seul site en France qui est consacré entièrement à ces problèmes d'écran, il n'y a aucune publicité, le forum MacGeneration nous aide beaucoup.
Continuer à suivre les informations sur ce sujet dans MacGeneration et sur Dirty Screen. 
Nous ne venons pas concurrencer MacGeneration, nous sommes actifs pour vous aider bénévolement.
Cordialement,
Brigitte alias Malambertrie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Pou moi, il serait quand même souhaitable que l'on puisse laisser un commentaire et c'est toujours impossible. Ce n'est pas un problème d'investissement, mais plutôt d'informations manquantes.
> 
> C'est bien de préciser qu'il y a une nouvelle procédure. Mais pourquoi ? J'ai bien essayer de laisser un message, mais c'est impossible.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
La nouvelle procédure à été envoyée à tous les inscrits du site. Cependant, pour protéger vos droits à la garantie en vigueur en France, vous devez signaler les problèmes rencontrés sur votre écran dans un délais ''raisonnable'' à l'entreprise et par écrit, sous peine de perdre tous vos droits.
C'est une protection juridique pour le consommateur que vous mettez en place et vous en aurez bien besoin en cas de refus de réparation. Cela ne vous empêche en rien d'appeler le SAV pour faire réparer votre ordinateur.
Le site Dirty Screen est construit sur Wordpress et permet de laisser un message utile à tous.
Cordialement


----------



## capitaine.banane (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
j'envisageais l'achat d'un imac 27" mais je viens de prendre peur en lisant tous les commentaires sur les pb d'écran (taches, poussieres, traits)...

Néanmoins il y a des personnes qui n'ont pas de pb?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2012)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'envisageais l'achat d'un imac 27" mais je viens de prendre peur en lisant tous les commentaires sur les pb d'écran (taches, poussieres, traits)...
> 
> Néanmoins il y a des personnes qui n'ont pas de pb?



Allez capitaine.banane ! Que ton pseudo ne t'empêche pas d'avoir la pêche !

Bien entendu que la majorité des acheteurs n'ont aucun problème avec leurs écrans, dont moi, notamment (iMac 24" late 2007).

En fait dis-toi que ceux qui viennent poster ici, ce sont évidemment ceux qui ont des problèmes, d'où "l'effet loupe" du forum.

Il faut donc savoir que le problème existe, mais qu'il n'est pas (heureusement) généralisé !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Mai 2012)

Les taches ne se voient pas toujours avec un fond d'écran normal. A moins d'être très grosses, il faut mettre un fond d'écran clair et uni. (il y a une petite appli sur la page d'accueil de dirty-screen.com). Je pense donc qu'il y a des gens qui sont touchés et qui ne le savent pas... (c'est ce que certains m'ont rapporté)
Malheureusement Apple ne reconnait pas le pb officiellement, donc c'est difficile de donner des proportions! ( c'est quand même l'un des sujets les + commentés sur les différents forums)

@thebiglebowski: c'est sur qu'il ne faut pas en faire une généralité, mais lâcher 2000euros et être touché, ça fait mal... 
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @thebiglebowski: c'est sur qu'il ne faut pas en faire une généralité, mais lâcher 2000euros et être touché, ça fait mal...



Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi !

Si je devais, aujourd'hui, remplacer mon iMac, il est évident que je prendrais ce problème en considération ... je n'aime pas les loteries, surtout à 2.000 Euros la mise.


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2012)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> Néanmoins il y a des personnes qui n'ont pas de pb?



Bonjour,
Si tu fais le ratio personnes se plaignants sur les forums et/ou inscrites sur des sites types dirty-screen, en % par rapport aux millions d'iMac vendus ça ne dois pas faire lourd, mais ça reste inadmissible pour une boite comme Apple.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

pas de problème avec le mien.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu fais le ratio personnes se plaignants sur les forums et/ou inscrites sur des sites types dirty-screen, en % par rapport aux millions d'iMac vendus ça ne dois pas faire lourd.



Ce ratio ne voudrait pas dire grand chose car tout le monde n'est pas au courant... tous les imacs touchés ne sont pas inscrits sur dirty-screen... loin de là!

Pour comparer:
480 inscrits /550 viennent de France.
70/550 viennent de l'étranger ( majoritairement francophone (Belgique))

Ceci ne veut pas dire que ce sont majoritairement des imacs français qui sont touchés... bien évidemment!
C'est bien un problème de médiatisation... nous avons essentiellement touchés les français! mais si on arrivait à faire connaitre dirty-screen à tous les possesseurs d'iMacs, alors le ratio dont tu parlais voudrait dire qqchose! et là, ça ferait mal à Apple très certainement... 

d'ailleurs, pourquoi Apple n'en parle pas? c'est à mon avis pour éviter un scandale!!!! Rendez vous compte   si un journal sortait un article intitulé "Apple vend des iMacs défectueux depuis 2006 !!"
Je pense personnellement que c'est malheureusement le cas! 

Après ça se discute!

PS: connait-on au le nombre d'imacs 21" et 27"vendu en France en 2010 et en 2011? parceque les millions d'imacs vendus dont parlait subsole, c'est dans le monde... (60millions de français contre 7milliards dans le monde....)

PSII: juste un petit calcul...
il y a 120 fois plus de personnes dans le monde que de français...
prenons les env 500 inscrits dans dirty-screen qui sont français.... x120= 60 000
et oui en proportion, ça ferait 60 000 inscriptions sur dirty-screen... 
Après, ça reste des chiffres .... mais quand même!


----------



## Madalvée (23 Mai 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> si un journal sortait un article intitulé "Apple vend des iMacs défectueux depuis 2006 !!"



Inutile, chacun sait qu'on est passe au processeur Intel à cette époque.


----------



## Akkarin (23 Mai 2012)

Moi j'ai aussi se problème, sur un imac 27 pouces, d'ailleurs je pense que beaucoup de gens ne verront jamais qu'ils ont aussi le problème car il est surtout visible quand c'est un page blanche ou très clair d'afficher et ça donne une impression de voile, et pas forcément sur tous l'écran, d'ailleurs dans mon domicile il y a que moi qui est vu le problème....


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> PS: connait-on au le nombre d'imacs 21" et 27"vendu en France en 2010 et en 2011? parceque les millions d'imacs vendus dont parlait subsole, c'est dans le monde... (60millions de français contre 7milliards dans le monde....)
> 
> PSII: juste un petit calcul...
> il y a 120 fois plus de personnes dans le monde que de français...
> ...


Pour affiner """ce calcul""" :
Disons que la France peut être prise uniquement en exemple pour les pays riches et/ou continents riches.
 Le ratio iMac/habitant pour l'Afrique ne doit pas être le même que celui de l'Europe, idem entre la Mongolie ou le Bangladesh et la France, etc, multiplier le chiffre par 120 me semble beaucoup trop.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Mai 2012)

@Subsole, tu es trop fort!
@ Akkarin, ce que tu dis me fait penser que le problème est bien plus répandu! Il faut donc que toutes les personnes concernées s'inscrivent sur dirty-screen.com, car c'est le seul site à ma connaissance qui montrera que le "ratio" dont Subsole parlait, est suffisamment grand pour qu'Apple assume le pb!


----------



## capitaine.banane (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
as ton remarqué une tendance sur certains modèles?
Effectivement mettre de gros processeurs puissants avec de gros ventilos juste derrière un écran ne vas pas faciliter l'étanchéité à la poussière ni le refroidissement.

Est ce que par ex les i7 sont plus touchés que les autres?
les 27" par rapport aux 21"?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Mai 2012)

Bonne remarque... Mais nous n'avons pas demandé de précision sur le processeur dans le questionnaire d'inscription.
Par contre le 27" sont plus touchés que les 24" et 21"


----------



## subsole (24 Mai 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @Subsole, tu es trop fort!


 Inutile de le préciser.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Juin 2012)

18 juin 2012: après 6 mois d'existence, dirty-screen.com compte 600 inscrits... 600 personnes ( une majorité de français) dont l'imacs est touché par un problème d'écran... qu'on le veuille ou non, ces écrans ont un vrai soucis... 
Continuons de nous mobiliser puisque nous avons des retours nous indiquant qu'Apple commençait à prendre en considération le problème! Rien d'officiel pour l'instant (malheureusement) mais en apportant des arguments juridiques suffisants, certains parmi nous ont eu une réparation  "exceptionnelle" de leur imac... ce mot "exceptionnelle" n'est rien d'autre que l'application de la garantie légale européenne, qu'Apple commence enfin à appliquer...

Merci à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent!


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Juin 2012)

Pour ceux en Ile De France, allez Chez MC Service, à Courcouronnes, dans 95% des cas ils obtiennent le remplacement de l écran . 

Coup de pub certes , mais véridique , n' hésitez pas à les appeler .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Juin 2012)

Merci pour l'info! ce qui serait intéressant, c'est de savoir comment ils font.


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Juin 2012)

Désolé , procédure oblige, je ne peux pas dévoiler cela .


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Désolé , procédure oblige, je ne peux pas dévoiler cela .



Il paraitrait, qu'ils utilisent des incantations (Il faut psalmodier tout Art. 1641 d'abord à l'endroit, ensuite à l'envers), suivies d'un sacrifice, généralement un coq noir doit être décapité par un soir de pleine lune, (pour cela  un sorcier de MC se met nu dans la réserve) le sang chaud doit être répandu sur le Mac, pendant que le corps du coq encore frétillant doit être mangé cru par le possesseur du Mac.


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Juin 2012)

et Hop ensuite ça fait des chocapic !!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Désolé , procédure oblige, je ne peux pas dévoiler cela .



Je comprends mais c'est bien dommage!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Désolé , procédure oblige, je ne peux pas dévoiler cela .



mouais...


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> mouais...



...Et si ce n'est pas vrai, le menteur n'est pas loin !!


----------



## artaud (19 Juin 2012)

Je ne comprends pas tout 
Pourquoi créer un parti, une association, un syndicat et attendre qu'Apple bouge ses fesses en voyant combien vous êtes forts et puissants ?
Vous allez attendre dix ans D'autant que l'action collective n'existe pas ici
Il y a 8 ans, j'ai fait remplacer mon G4 Tournesol après l'expiration de la garantie contractuelle (1 an) en arguant d'un vice caché sur mon Mac. Après un ou deux mois d'attente, il m'a été remboursé in toto. Il s'agissait du modem qui grillait au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation, remplacé, deux, trois, quatre fois chez un réparateur agréé qui ne comprenait pas trop
Et à l'expiration de la garantie contractuelle, puisque tout ceci n'allait plus être gratos, j'ai écrit à la FNAC qui me l'avait vendu que j'allai déposer plainte auprès d'un tribunal pour faire valoir mes droits à un appareil conforme au prix que j'avais payé Ils ont contacté le réparateur agréé qui leur a gentiment dit qu'il y avait un problème.
Il m'a été remboursé
Si vous achetez 50 000  une Mercedes et qu'il n'y a pas de moteur, la vente sera annulée parce qu'une mercedes sans moteur, faut la pousser Et une Mercedes qu'on pousse, ça vaut pas 50 000  (enfin pas toutes)
Pareil pour un ordi, si vous avez des tâches qui rendent votre écran impropre à l'usage qu'il est censé avoir, eh bien vous avez acheté un ordi qui ne vaut pas le prix que vous avez dépensez pour l'avoir Puisque, a priori, les tâches, elles ne faisaient pas partie de la vente.

Le problème après, c'est la preuve, prouver que ce n'est pas vous, votre usage, votre femme, vos enfants, mais que cela provient de l'ordinateur Et un ordinateur qui "tache" après 1 ou 2 ans qu'importe, il ne vaut les 2000 ou 3000  que vous l'avez payé

Si vous avez des tâches grises sur votre écran, dans le cadre de la garantie contractuelle, faites-le vous remplacer, ils ne veulent pas ? intenter une action en justice si vous êtes sûr de vos droits 
Ce n'est pas Apple qui va défendre vos droits, c'est un juge
La garantie contractuelle, c'est pas grand chose, c'est une tarte à la crème qui ne se substitue en aucune façon à la garantie légale


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> mouais...



mouais ??


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Juin 2012)

artaud a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas tout&#8230;
> Pourquoi créer un parti, une association, un syndicat et attendre qu'Apple bouge ses fesses en voyant combien vous êtes forts et puissants ?
> Vous allez attendre dix ans&#8230; D'autant que l'action collective n'existe pas ici&#8230;
> Il y a 8 ans, j'ai fait remplacer mon G4 Tournesol après l'expiration de la garantie contractuelle (1 an) en arguant d'un vice caché sur mon Mac. Après un ou deux mois d'attente, il m'a été remboursé in toto. Il s'agissait du modem qui grillait au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation, remplacé, deux, trois, quatre fois chez un réparateur agréé qui ne comprenait pas trop&#8230;
> ...



La majorité des gens, et tu le sais bien, n'est pas procédurière... donc ce que tu as fait toi il y a quelques années, bon nombre d'entre nous n'imagine même pas en être capable!

Ensuite, ta réaction me semble bien égoïste: en ce qui me concerne, mon imac a été réparé, il a l'air de bien tourner, et je sais maintenant que j'ai 2 ans de garantie pour la pièce changée... donc en ce qui me concerne, tout va bien... mais j'ai rencontré des personnes qui se sont coupé un bras pour s'acheter un imac et qui maintenant pleurent... Nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi, c'est sur, mais je crois qu'un peu de solidarité ne ferait pas de mal... alors mobilisons-nous!
En tout cas, j'ai envie de me battre, pour qu'Apple reconnaisse se problème!

J'attends juste un peu plus de médiatisation... les forums sont blindés de messages dénonçant les problèmes d'écrans, et il ne se passe pas grand chose à part une news ou l'autre par ci ou par là... 
Rendez-vous compte quand même, Apple, la grande Apple aux bénéfices colossaux, vend des ordinateurs qui depuis 6 ans ont le même problème... imaginez Mercedes (pour reprendre ton image)  vendre pendant 6 ans des voitures avec des freins défectueux! c'est pareil...

Voilà mon point de vue... j'espère au moins que dirty-screen.com a le soutien de tous! ne serait-ce que parce que n'importe qui pourrait être touché!


----------



## subsole (20 Juin 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> . j'espère au moins que dirty-screen.com a le soutien de tous! ne serait-ce que parce que n'importe qui pourrait être touché!



Tu as déjà au moins mon soutien. 

Tiens en passant, j'ai dans un coin un Imac 17 CoreDuo de 2006 , dont la dalle a été changée ( problème de lignes de couleurs) 2X .
Hors garantie et gracieusement à "titre exceptionnel" par Apple la première fois.
La seconde fois Apple a refusé de prendre en charge et en arguant que la pièce détachée était sous garantie  3 mois (et non  2ans) auprès  du magasin ayant  effectué le SAV, celui-ci à donc pris en charge la seconde dalle.
A ce jour, l'écran de l'iMac ne s'allume plus, cette fois certainement un problème de CG ("A part ça" , il fonctionne normalement, j'y accède via mon réseau local) comment m'y prendre auprès d'Apple ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Juin 2012)

Merci pour le soutien! je t'envoie par MP mon n°de tel, ok?


----------



## Aleks25410 (21 Juin 2012)

Comme pas mal de monde ici, j'ai rencontré des problèmes avec mon écran 27".

Mon iMac est sous AppleCare, j'appel donc Apple la semaine dernière. On me dit qu'un société va venir changer ma dalle sans problème.

Aujourd'hui, une semaine après tout de même, la société Maintronic, vient changer ma dalle.

En 20 minutes c'était rêglé, le temps de discuter un peu avec le technicien. Très sympa d'ailleurs.

Je rallume quelques minutes après son départ l'iMac, est je vois un gros pixel mort (tout grisâtre).
Sa se voit comme le nez au milieu de la figure. Et là je suis FOU !!!! 

Demain matin première heure, appel chez Apple, et leur explique les problèmes que je rencontre.
Car après l'écran, sa faisait un moment que j'avais ma souris qui déconnait.

Ca plus ça, c'est tout de même inadmissible, au prix des produits et de l'AppleCare.

Apparemment, le technicien ma expliquer qu'après plusieurs pannes, il change tout.

J'espère au moins bénéficier de tout ceci. Se serait la moindre des choses !!


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Juin 2012)

Désolé mais Maintronic ..... ils sont mandatés par Apple pour faire les Reparations sur site, mais quelques fois , c est bâclé ( on a eû des retours de clients venant de chez eux .. ) ; surement une belle grosse poussière que le technicien n'a pas pris peine d enlever ( meme si je sais que c est assez compliqué, moi meme j y passe des fois 1/2 heure à avoir un résultat nickel ) .

Bref, bonne chance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




Aleks25410 a dit:


> Apparemment, le technicien ma expliquer qu'après plusieurs pannes, il change tout.



C' est pas aussi facile . Generalement , ils échangent la machine , lorsque 'elle a subit plusieurs réparations et que le symptôme n' est pas résolu ( donc plusieurs réparations pour la meme panne ) .


----------



## Aleks25410 (21 Juin 2012)

Ce n est pas une grosse poussière, quand il est parti j ai remarqué qu il y avait plein de poussière, alors j ai pris des ventouse et j ai tout re nettoyer, j ai longtemps mais j y suis arrivé. La vitre était impeccable, et je peux affirmer que c est bien un pixel mort...


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Juin 2012)

a mon avis il l a bien vu   

il a tout de meme fallu que tu finisses son travail .....  :s


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Septembre 2012)

il me semble qu'après le deuxième changement de dalle de Malembertrie, le problème des taches grises revienne pour la 3ème fois....


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai eu par téléphone, quelqu'un ayant des relations professionnelles avec des journalistes de différents médias. Etant touchés lui même par de sérieuses taches grises, il leur a demandé de médiatiser dirty-screen.com afin de toucher un maximum de possesseurs d'imacs tachés pour ainsi mettre la pression à Apple pour qu'elle admette enfin le problème de manière officielle.
Réponse unanime des journalistes: On ne veut pas s'attaquer à Apple! 
D'ailleurs, un journaliste de France Bleue National (dont je tairais le nom), à qui j'avais donné des conseils pour faire réparer son imac taché, ne m'a plus répondu à partir du moment où je lui ai demandé un coup de main pour être médiatisé...

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2012)

J'en pense que l'argile est bien moins résistante que le fer ! 
...Et que l'agneau a peur du loup !!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Septembre 2012)

La chèvre de M. Seguin y a cru jusqu'au bout, non?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Septembre 2012)

moi, apple m'a reglé mon probleme depuis longtemps (18 mois apres achat, sans apple care).

mais ca demande de faire des demarches et pas juste "temoigner" sur un forum


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

Moi aussi, Apple me l'a réparé 14 mois après l'achat mais après avoir bataillé ferme au téléphone à 4 reprises avec l'express lane(qui ne voulait rien savoir). C'est seulement après avoir appelé un responsable bien placé d'Apple Europe que j'ai eu gain de cause.

@MacGyver Témoigner permet de voir que de nombreuses personnes se sont vu refuser une réparation... en effet, si tu n'es pas prêt d'un AppleStore , tu n'as pas beaucoup de chances d'avoir gain de cause... c'est en tout cas ce que tendent à nous démonter les témoignages sur dirty-screen... ( si 750 personnes se sont inscrites, c'est quand même qu'il y a un gros souci, non?)

Autre petite question: et si ton problème se reproduisait après 2 ans ( garantie légale européenne expirée) parceque cela arrive assez fréquemment quand même, penses-tu qu'Apple sera aussi sympa?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> moi, apple m'a reglé mon probleme depuis longtemps (18 mois apres achat, sans apple care).
> 
> *mais ca demande de faire des demarches et pas juste "temoigner" sur un forum*



C'est bien vu ... 
Seule solution valable à mes yeux


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

D'accord avec toi Albert, mais souvent, ça ne suffit pas...Quand tu laches 2000 euros dans un ordinateur qui se dégrade qq mois après la fin de garantie et qu'on te refuse la prise en charge, y'a de quoi être furieux, non? Il y a réellement un souci pour ceux qui habitent loin d'un Apple Store...

Qu'il y ait des pb avec certaines séries, je veux bien le concevoir. Mais qu'Apple ne prenne pas ses responsabilités en ne reconnaissant pas le pb, je ne l'accepte pas. Je me répète, mais ces pb de taches ont tendance à revenir... et qu'est ce qu'on fait après?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Qu'il y ait des pb avec certaines séries, je veux bien le concevoir. Mais qu'Apple ne prenne pas ses responsabilités en ne reconnaissant pas le pb, je ne l'accepte pas. Je me répète, mais ces pb de taches ont tendance à revenir... et qu'est ce qu'on fait après?



Freddo,

C'est simple mon iMac 24 va sur ces 4 ans. Depuis quelques temps, je dois constater que certains pixels sont dégradés, je ne vais pas pour autant en faire un cas, ce serait différent avec une machine récente. 

Apple Care ou pas il faut savoir se défendre. Ramener à chaque fois sa science sur le forum  n'arrangera pas les choses avec Apple, le travail fait en coulisse par des groupes de défense des consommateurs fait avancer les choses, surtout s'ils sont défendus par des hommes de loi.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

@albert 
Je ne ramène pas ma science. j'essaie de faire avancer un problème. Ce que tu dis est vrai en théorie, mais dans la pratique c'est moins évident. Certes, nous dénonçons un problème peut-être pas de la meilleure manière, mais nous dénonçons quand même un vrai problème. Si ma parole est isolée, que dire des 750 inscrits sur dirty screen?

Maintenant si tu as des conseils à nous donner, n'hésite pas! nous sommes preneurs... "il faut savoir se défendre" tu dis... on peut aussi laisser les "faibles" se faire manger par les "forts"... solidarité quand tu nous tiens!

PS: La loi dit par une jurisprudence de 2008 " Tout imac même vieux ( 2006 ) ayant des lignes verticales doit être réparé à la charge d'Apple... c'est juste un exemple de ce qu'on peut faire!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Septembre 2012)

c'est comme au loto, 100% des gagnants ont tentés leur chance.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

Super slogan... dont le but était de tromper le consommateur. Pourquoi ne pas dire que 0,00001% des participants ont gagné?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Super slogan... dont le but était de tromper le consommateur. Pourquoi ne pas dire que 0,00001% des participants ont gagné?



Reconnais, que tu tires à boulets rouges. Faut arrêter de noircir systématiquement.



> que dire des 750 inscrits sur dirty screen


 eh ben ils ont bien fait, quand à ceux qui n'y sont pas inscrits, qui te dit qu'il ne sont pas satisfait par les réponses reçues d'Apple en cas de problème. 

Peut-être qu'en France, Apple fait ce qu'il veut avec les consommateurs  ... qui sait :hein:
Nous n'avons que 3 Apple Store en Suisse, nos Apple Premium Resseller veulent revoir leurs clients eux ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

Les APR n'ont rien à voir avec Apple... D'ailleurs ils tendent tous à disparaitre puisque Apple veut vendre elle même ses produits...

Je tire peut-être à boulets rouges... je ne sais justement pas. Est-ce que je noircis le pb? peut-etre mais peut etre pas! Je sais que bon nombres de personnes touchées n'osent même pas tenter leur chance sachant qu'ils vont affronter un mur!

Ce que je cherche, c'est justement à savoir qui est touché par ces pbs d'écrans! ( j'ai eu par tel au mois de mars, un entrepreneur ayant 19 imacs sur 20 touchés + 2 ecran Apple touchés sur 3. Le reste était des PC non tachés!).
Il est vrai que ça fait qq mois que je renseigne uniquement des utilisateurs impactés... ( une personne handicapée, utilisant son imac tachés et n'habitant pas près d'un APpleStore m'a beaucoup marqué d'ailleurs...)

J'essaie de garder mon objectivité par rapport à Apple ( ça ne m'a pas empêché d'ailleurs d'acheter un MBA le mois dernier), et désolé si parfois je dérape. Nous avons découvert qq aberrations dans les contrat de garantie chez Apple... nous allons essayer de les faire découvrir à la DGCCRF... on verra bien! 

En attendant, notre action a déjà permis de faire réparer une vingtaine d'imac hors garantie... c'est déjà une belle récompense à notre échelle!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Septembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Super slogan... dont le but était de tromper le consommateur. Pourquoi ne pas dire que 0,00001% des participants ont gagné?



t'as pas du comprendre la pub mec...

ce que ca veux dire, c'est que si tu joues pas, faut pas te plaindre de ne pas gagner.

La comparaison s'arrete la, pas la peine de faire des calculs d'apothicaire.

Si tu prends pas ton telephone pour appeler ton revendeur ou un apple store dans les 2 ans, ou te deplaces pour expliquer le probleme, ils vont pas venir te chercher chez toi (ni eplucher les forums pour trouver le numero de tel de bubblefredo pour lu ichanger son ecran)

La petition, oui, j'y ai souscrit car je suis d'accord avec l'idee qu'Apple n'est pas honnete sur le coup mais c'est a l'acheteur de faire la demarche, si contraignante soit elle.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Septembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> t'as pas du comprendre la pub mec...
> 
> ce que ca veux dire, c'est que si tu joues pas, faut pas te plaindre de ne pas gagner.
> 
> La comparaison s'arrete la, pas la peine de faire des calculs d'apothicaire.



Pas d'accord avec toi, "mec"! mais chacun la comprend comme il veut...



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Si tu prends pas ton telephone pour appeler ton revendeur ou un apple store dans les 2 ans, ou te deplaces pour expliquer le probleme, ils vont pas venir te chercher chez toi (ni eplucher les forums pour trouver le numero de tel de bubblefredo pour lu ichanger son ecran)


Même en déccrochant ton tél, ça ne va pas toujours... et honnêtement, à l'époque de mon problème l'Apple store leplus proche était à 500KM... faut réfléchir qd même avant de se déplacer...



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> La petition, oui, j'y ai souscrit car je suis d'accord avec l'idee qu'Apple n'est pas honnete sur le coup mais c'est a l'acheteur de faire la demarche, si contraignante soit elle.



C'est cool, ça!


On peut en discuter par tel si tu veux... contact@dirty-screen.com... je te rappelle,ok?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Octobre 2012)

Ca y est, le cap des 800 inscrits a été dépassé sur dirty-screen.com.
Certains Apple Store profitent du changement de disque dur ( rappel effectué par Apple) pour changer la dalle. Ce qui est bien mais certains témoignages montrent que ce n'est pas systématique. Tant qu'Apple ne déclare pas officiellement qu'il y a un problème reconnu, nous ne serons pas couverts... 

Ces changements de dalles ponctuels sont également effectués par les Apple Store lorsque l'on vient avec des arguments juridiques. Ces arguments, nous essayons de les transmettre à tous ceux qui sont concernés pour qu'ils aient une chance d'avoir gain de cause.

J'en profite pour vous signaler que Brigitte fait un travail exceptionnel, bénévolement. En effet, elle a mis à jour la page juridique du site ( http://www.dirty-screen.com/cadre-juridique/ ). Nous recueillons ensemble bon nombre de témoignages (par mail, par tél) et elle les recoupe avec les documents officiels mis en ligne par Apple de façon parfois étrange... ( ça change assez souvent comme s'il fallait s'adapter aux réactions des consommateurs ...)

Nous cherchons toujours un peu de médiatisation pour qu'un maximum de personnes concernées puissent avoir connaissances de nos "découvertes"... ( MacG ?) ( il n'y a bien évidemment aucune pub, aucun lien commercial sur dirty-screen... nous sommes des bénévoles qui voulons tout juste ne pas nous faire marcher sur les pieds!)

A bientôt, et merci à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent!

Brigitte, Hélène, Philippe et Fred.


----------



## TiteLine (30 Novembre 2012)

Génial ... ma dalle a été changée en mai 2011 pour cause de tâches grises et ce soir, elles sont à nouveau présentes ... je sens que je vais faire coup double (iMac éligible au programme de remplace ment de disque dur ...) :mouais:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Décembre 2012)

Ce qui va quand même dans le sens du vice de conception, non? Tu n'es pas le premier chez qui ces taches reviennent, et tu ne seras pas le dernier... (J'attends personnnellement mon tour... dernier changement de dalle en mars 2012...)


----------



## TiteLine (2 Décembre 2012)

Ni la première, ni la dernière ... je sais que la communauté informatique est majoritairement masculine mais je tiens quand même à préciser qu'il y a aussi des membres appartenant à la gente féminine


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Décembre 2012)

Désolé TiteLine de te répondre aussi tardivement et de t'avoir confondu*e* avec un homme!!!!
Sinon qu'en est-il de ton iMac? As-tu réussi à faire changer le DD et la dalle?

En tout cas pour l'instant, le nombre d'inscriptions sur dirty-screen augmente toujours ( 925 aujourd'hui), même s'il m'est de plus en plus difficile de m'occuper du site...
J'ai régulièrement des personnes au tél qui me font part de leur indignation face à ce problème...

Attendons patiemment les 1000 inscrits... cela fera peut-être un électrochoc dans la communauté!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Janvier 2013)

1er bilan après 1 an d'existence de http://www.dirty-screen.com... 
les 1 000 inscriptions ont été atteintes la semaine dernière...

Chaque jour (ou presque)  de nouvelles personnes s'y inscrivent en nous exprimant leur mécontentement!

A remarquer qu'après les lignes verticales (dont Apple ignore de façon honteuse la jurisprudence de 2008 l'obligeant à prendre en charge ce type de problème), les jaunisses, les taches grises, un nouveau problème commence à se développer: un problème de rétroéclairage qui assombrit la moitié gauche de l'écran.

Certains d'entre vous estimant peut-être qu'un faible pourcentage d'appareils sont touchés, il n'empêche que ceux concernés par ces problèmes d'écrans méritent d'être soutenus... ces problèmes pouvant quand même toucher n'importe lequel d'entre nous...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (25 Avril 2013)

Un nouvel iMac ( 2012) touché par des taches sur l'écran... Les problèmes vont-ils continuer???
à voir ici , sur le forum officiel d'Apple...message de macuser8888 ...


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Un nouvel iMac ( 2012) touché par des taches sur l'écran... Les problèmes vont-ils continuer???
> à voir ici , sur le forum officiel d'Apple...message de macuser8888 ...



Hé ben, ça va me faire réfléchir pour changer mon iMac 27".


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Avril 2013)

macuser8888 a rajouté une photo de son imac dont il vient de nettoyer la vitre... la photo ne permet pas trop de "comprendre" de quel type de problème il s'agit... d'après mois, ce serait plus  de la poussière entre la vitre et la dalle que les fameuses taches grises...


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2013)

Oui, ça n'a rien à voir avec les taches grises qui s'agrandissaient au fur et à mesure. Mais là, il y en a un sacré paquet de poussières.

Ce n'est pas possible que cet iMac ai passé les tests ! Sur les bandes noires du pourtour de l'écran y'a un problème, je doute un peu de cette image. L'iMac éteint on ne peut pas les voir, ce n'est pas possible. Les poussières sont à l'extérieur.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Hé ben, ça va me faire réfléchir pour changer mon iMac 27".



Ton iMac est de 2011...y aurait il urgence à le changer ?


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ton iMac est de 2011...y aurait il urgence à le changer ?



Non, mais c'est prévu l'année prochaine lorsque mon Apple Care arrivera à échéance.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, ça n'a rien à voir avec les taches grises qui s'agrandissaient au fur et à mesure. Mais là, il y en a un sacré paquet de poussières.
> 
> Ce n'est pas possible que cet iMac ai passé les tests ! Sur les bandes noires du pourtour de l'écran y'a un problème, je doute un peu de cette image. L'iMac éteint on ne peut pas les voir, ce n'est pas possible. Les poussières sont à l'extérieur.



Ça me parait aussi un peu gros mais quelqu'un d'autre confirme que son iMac 2012 à le même problème... Ça promet!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (26 Juin 2013)

Je viens de recevoir un témoignage très intéressant d'Alexis... je vous en fais part avec son accord:
_Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac 27 pouces acheté en 2010 avec garantie 1 an.
J'ai réussi à faire changer mon écran pour taches grises en 2012 et rebelote en 2013. Tout cela hors garantie bien sur.
Excédé, j'ai demandé la semaine dernière l'annulation de la vente et le remboursement du prix pour vice caché, invoquant le fait qu'ils avaient, de fait, reconnu le vice caché en changeant mon écran sans frais deux fois, hors garantie.
Je n'ai pas eu besoin de sortir les articles du code, ils ont assez vite proposé une solution échange avec un imac 27 actuel... Ils proposaient également un remboursement.
Je suis en train de choisir ma nouvelle machine.
Conclusion: soyez ferme, ca devrait bien se passer.
Cordialement,
Alexis._

N'est-ce pas un aveu de la part d'Apple?


----------

